# Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!*

					Ein ehemaliger Entwickler hinter Mozilla Firefox plädiert dafür, Anti-Virus-Software zu deaktivieren. Mit Ausnahme von Microsofts Windows Defender hätten diese kein eigenes Sicherheitskonzept und würden nur neue Schwachstellen schaffen. In seiner Zeit bei Mozilla hätte er viel Zeit damit verbracht, Schäden von Anti-Virus-Software wieder einzudämmen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ex-Mozilla-Entwickler: Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!*


----------



## The-GeForce (29. Januar 2017)

ich bin gewiss kein Experte was Softwaresicherheit angeht. Ich verdiene meine Brötchen generell nicht mit Soft- und/oder Hardware, aber wenn bei Tests der Windows Defender stets schlecht abschneidet, bin ich mit meinem Kaspersky Internet Security doch ganz glücklich. Und *auf Holz klopf* hatte ich bis heute noch keine Probleme mit Viren und dergleichen.

Von daher halte ich es für eine zumindest gewagte These, dass man auf externe Sicherheitssoftware verzichten sollte. Und ganz nebenbei: Für die Hersteller von Malware und Co wäre das natürlich ein Traum, wenn alle diesem Rat folgen würden. Man müsste nur noch eine einzige Sofrware aushebeln um alle Windows Nutzer in die Pfanne zu hauen. Wer auf Basis dieses Blogs seinen Antiviren-Schutz deinstalliert wird vielleicht bald eine Menge Freude haben, wenn es der Rest der Welt nicht tut und die Hersteller weiterhin nicht die Zeit haben, ihr Produkt sicher zu gestalten.


----------



## Grenada (29. Januar 2017)

Das stimmt nicht ganz,im Grunde ist es Kriminellen egal ob dort ein AV Installiert ist oder nicht und welcher ist den auch Wumpe weil die nämliche ihre Schadsoftware gegen alle Tarnen das nennt man Full Untetected und dan bringt weder Kaspersky noch sonst ein anderer Av etwas da er garnicht erst anschlägt,das ist nichtmal großer Aufwand und inerhalb von Sekunden erledigt.

Fully undetectable - Wikipedia 
Das mit dem Full Untecteded kann man vergleichen wie mit einen Wallhack bei Counter-Strike,grob gesagt ist das Anticheat der AV und der Wallhack die Schadware die nicht erkannt werden soll.

Das erste Einfalstor ist der Browser,über den gelangt die Schadware in das System.

beispiel CVE -

Search Results

Der Browser Firefox hat eine Lücke über die ein Drive by Download ermöglicht wird.

user besucht Webseite über die Schadware verteilt wird,Lücke wird ausgenutzt und Schadware gelangt ins System,user denkt er ist Sicher mit AV aber dem ist nicht so,Schadware wird vom AV garnicht erkannt weil Hacker weiter gedacht hat und seine Schadware gegen alle AVs schützt hat.

Der hacker weiß ja nicht welcher AV installiert ist, also geht er den weg des geringsten Wiederstandes und das ist die Schadware gegen alle AVs zu Schützen.

Ein Drive by Download ist hier erklärt Drive-by download - Wikipedia

Es stimmt schon,es macht  Sinn mehr Zeit in die Sicherheit des Programmes zu stecken.


----------



## Raketenjoint (29. Januar 2017)

Unter Linux würde ich ihm sofort Recht geben. Denn genau dort gibt es ein recht umfassendes Sicherheitssystem, an das sich gehalten werden sollte. Dort sind AV tatsächlich eher ein Einfallstor.
Windows mag zwar den Vorteil haben, ein recht breites (proprietäres) Softwarespektrum zu bieten, jedoch müssen sich diese nicht an die Sicherheitslinien halten. Ich schätze an Linux jedoch das abgestimmte Gesamtsystem, in dem möglichst alles ineinandergreift und bei Problemen schnell nachgelesen oder Logs in Foren besprochen werden können.
Wer auf sicher gehen will, trennt sein System mittels Virtualboxen. Aber es gibt nun mal keine absolute Sicherheit ...


----------



## Atma (29. Januar 2017)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> ich bin gewiss kein Experte was Softwaresicherheit angeht. Ich verdiene meine Brötchen generell nicht mit Soft- und/oder Hardware, aber wenn bei Tests der Windows Defender stets schlecht abschneidet, bin ich mit meinem Kaspersky Internet Security doch ganz glücklich.


Und wer garantiert dir, dass die Ergebnisse von AV-TEST nicht gekauft sind? AV-TEST führt so ziemlich als einziger diese "Tests" durch. Das bietet für die Hersteller der Software viel Potential, um mit einem Geldkoffer nachzuhelfen. Wer Windows und seinen Browser stets aktuell hält und am besten noch Add-ons wie NoScript oder uMatrix benutzt, der sorgt selber schon für viel Sicherheit. Gegen Trojaner die durch manipulierte Scripte auf Webseiten oder Sicherheitslücken in z.B. Adobes Flash ins System eindringen, ist jeder Virenscanner machtlos.


----------



## Rarek (29. Januar 2017)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> ich bin gewiss kein Experte was Softwaresicherheit angeht. Ich verdiene meine Brötchen generell nicht mit Soft- und/oder Hardware, aber wenn bei Tests der Windows Defender stets schlecht abschneidet, bin ich mit meinem Kaspersky Internet Security doch ganz glücklich. Und *auf Holz klopf* hatte ich bis heute noch keine Probleme mit Viren und dergleichen.
> 
> Von daher halte ich es für eine zumindest gewagte These, dass man auf externe Sicherheitssoftware verzichten sollte. Und ganz nebenbei: Für die Hersteller von Malware und Co wäre das natürlich ein Traum, wenn alle diesem Rat folgen würden. Man müsste nur noch eine einzige Sofrware aushebeln um alle Windows Nutzer in die Pfanne zu hauen. Wer auf Basis dieses Blogs seinen Antiviren-Schutz deinstalliert wird vielleicht bald eine Menge Freude haben, wenn es der Rest der Welt nicht tut und die Hersteller weiterhin nicht die Zeit haben, ihr Produkt sicher zu gestalten.



aber denke mal andersrum...
was passiert, wenn ein Virus den weg zu dir Findet?
bisher war es ja nch nicht der Fall, so lese ich es zumindest heraus

solange man gewissenhaft vorgeht, finden sich auch keine Viren ein, welche bei dir tagen


gewagt ist diese These in der Hinsicht überhapt nicht, wenn man es relativ betrachtet
denn ich hatte mit meinem MSE auch noch keine Probleme mit Viren... weil ich noch nie welche drauf hatte
ein AV "hersteller" verdient seine Brötchen, indem er seine Software gegen endgeld (wenn es denn bezahlte Software ist) 
auf deinem Rechner Platzieren darf und sie sich dann dort langweilt, weil sie nichts zu tun hat

weniger ist mehr... um so weniger Programme du hast, um so sicherer ist dein Windows, denn jedes einzelne Programm reißt neue Löcher auf
Installiere nur das notwendigste, oder gehe sogar soweit, dass du mit VM's arbeitest... 
eine zum Browsen, wo nur ein Browser der wahl installiert ist - nichts weiter
dann eine Office VM wo du das Office Programm deiner Wahl drauf hast (oder ofice paket) - ohne Internet
dann eine zum Spielen - hier nur die Spiele drauf und diese hat ebensowenig Internetzugriff
und zu guter letzt noch eine für Spiele, welche über Launcher arbeiten und nicht Stand-alone sind (Steam, Origin, Battlenet, etc.) oder jene, welche auch ohne Launcher MP Titel sind

dann hast du ein Konzept, welches kein einziges AV Programm braucht, denn die Bibliotheken der spiele hat man ja in nem Backup, 
die Officedatein können keine Schadware abkriegen, die Offline Spiele auch nicht, und die Browser VM setzt man dann einfach neu auf... 

fertig... und das alles gibts sogar Kostenlos

(wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten )


----------



## Pimptacular (29. Januar 2017)

Am besten wäre es, wenn der Browser in einer Sandbox laufen würde die vom eigentlichen OS abgekapselt ist. Das wäre aber etwas langsamer auf ultra billig PC's und Smartphones, deswegen traut sich da wohl keiner ran eine Schnittstelle zu entwickeln. Da ich bis aufs Zocken für alles Linux nutze, kann es mir auch egal sein, solange dieses sich nicht plötzlich cchlagaritg im privaten Bereich verbreitet. 
Der Windows PC darf nur auf offizielle Seiten aller Youtube, PCGH, Steam und Co. und somit braucht man keinen fancy Virenschutz.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. Januar 2017)

Ich nutz schon seit Ewigkeiten keine AV-Software mehr. M.M.n. auch viel Panikmache und Geldmacherei.

Wichtig ist: Neuestes Windows, Updates aktiv, immer Browser-Updates fahren, Flash möglichst deaktivieren, WerbeBlocker, keine -.exen aus dubiosen Quellen installieren... 

Windows Defender ist natürlich aktiv, der muss ausreichen, alle paar Monate lass ich den mal drüber laufen.
Microsoft wird schon sehr gut wissen welche Viren, Trojaner etc. aktuell eine Gefahr darstellen und ihre Definitionen dementsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Grenada (29. Januar 2017)

Also es gibt wege sicherer im Netz unterwegs zu sein aber dieses ist für Unerfahrene meist komplizierter und schwer zu verstehen.Ich habe es schon oft gemacht das ich mir eine Vm (Virtuelle Maschine) Installiert habe. Egal ob Win oder Linux, habe dann einfach die Vm im Fenster laufen lassen mit dem Browser zum Surfen. 

Die Schadware landet in der VM und nicht im richtigen System,es gibt viele möglichkeiten sicher im Netz zu sein und keinen AV installiert zu haben und wie vorredner schon sagten Addons wie Noscript und uMatrix helfen dabei und ein sehr gutes Tool ist Microsoft EMET,mich wundert das es noch nicht fester Bestandteil von Win geworden ist aber das teil taugt was.

Hab es schon sehr oft selber erfolgreich diversen Tests unterzogen.


----------



## KatanaxXx (29. Januar 2017)

Genau was ich seit Jahren sagee über AVs 
PCGH hat hier ewig für Avira und andere Drecksoftware geworben, wenn jemand Geld investieren will dann ihn vernüftige Virtualisierungssoftware!

Und MS Defender Software schenk ich genauso wenig Vertrauen, und frisst unnötig Leistung.
Machen VM´s auch aber zu nem anderen Sciherheitsverhältnis die richtigen Einstellungen mal vorausgesetzt


----------



## Pimptacular (29. Januar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Also es gibt wege sicherer im Netz unterwegs zu sein aber dieses ist für Unerfahrene meist komplizierter und schwer z uverstehen.Ich habe es schon oft gemacht das ich mir eine Vm (Virtuelle Maschine) Installiert habe. Egal ob Win oder Linux, habe dann einfach die Vm im Fenster laufen lassen mit dem Browser zum Surfen.
> 
> Die Schadware landet in der VM und nicht im richtigen Systemmes gibt viele möglichkeiten sicher im Netz zu sein und keinen AV installiert zu haben und wie vorredner schon sagten Addons wie Noscript und uMatrix helfen dabei und ein sehr gutes Tool ist Microsoft EMET,mich wundert das es noch nicht fester Bestandteil von Win geworden ist aber das teil taugt was.
> 
> Hab es schon sehr oft selber erfolgreich diversen Tests unterzogen.



Das Problem ist nur das man in der Regel auf Hardwarebeschleunigung für Videos und Co. in ner VM verzichten muss. Daher eignet sich das leider nicht um Pornos zu streamen


----------



## Pisaopfer (29. Januar 2017)

Ich verwende seit Jahren keine Sicherheitssoftware mehr. Zumindest nicht mit Echtzeit-Schutz. Ab und zu mal n Scan und natürlich Downloads bei denen ich unsicher bin, mit Malwarebytes Anti Malware Free und der defender läuft eh immer mit, das langt finde ich. Also für mein Surfverhalten zumindest.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (29. Januar 2017)

Nutze auch schon jahrelang keine separate AV-Software mehr. Hatte bis jetzt weniger Probleme als zu der Zeit wo welche drauf war.

Der Windows Defender reicht vollkommen.

Kann also der Sache eher zustimmen.


----------



## FaySmash (29. Januar 2017)

der defender ist der schlimste von allen, wird mit smartscreen sofort deaktiviert...natürlich kommt aber auch sonst kein AV drauf


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. Januar 2017)

FaySmash schrieb:


> der defender ist der schlimste von allen



Eine fundierte Begründung wäre schön.


Auf die ganzen Online-Tests pfeiffe ich sowieso, die wollen durch ihre Affililate-Links zu kostenpflichtigen AV doch nur Kohle machen.
Defender ist standardmäßig eingebaut und läuft schön unauffällig im Hintergrund, einwandfrei. Microsoft wird schon bisschen wissen, was sie da machen.

Vielleicht erkennt der Defender nicht so extrem viele Viren wie eine kostenpflichtige Software, aber was interessieren mich uralte Viren oder so, die aktuellen sind wichtig.


----------



## Grenada (29. Januar 2017)

Was noch sehr gut ist ist die Ubuntu Shell die es jetzt mit Win10 gibt,da kann man das wie mit einer VM machen,funst genau so wie Vmware oder VirtualBox.

Hier mal ein Video Linux subsystem for windows with graphical  user  interface (GUI) support - YouTube
Oder zum lesen How to Run Graphical Linux Desktop Applications from Windows 10’s Bash Shell

Auch dort kann man bequem ein Browser laufen lassen und auf den AV verzichten,also es gibt irre viele Möglichkeiten die kostenlos sind und auch was taugen ohne das System zu belasten wie ein AV.

man kann Schadware sehr erfolgreich vom Realsystem abschotten,einfach und effizient.

Schauen wir dochmal wie der Defender gegen andere AVs abschneidet bei Av-test.org Test antivirus software for Windows 8 - December 2016 | AV-TEST

So schlecht ist die Protection garnicht mit 96% und 99% Test Microsoft Windows Defender 4.8 for Windows 8 (164847) | AV-TEST


----------



## Grestorn (29. Januar 2017)

Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor. Genau das, was ich immer sage. Virenscanner schaffen nur neue Angriffsvektoren und Risiken, schaffen ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit und bringen letztlich gar nichts. 

Ich bin gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis dies endlich in den Köpfen der Menschen ankommt.



FaySmash schrieb:


> der defender ist der schlimste von allen, wird mit smartscreen sofort deaktiviert...natürlich kommt aber auch sonst kein AV drauf



Das ist allerdings quatsch, da der Defender keine neuen Lücken ins System bringt (er wird ja durch WinUpdate mit aktualisiert), als einziger Scanner wirklich vertrauenswürdig ist (wenn man Defender nicht traut und damit MS, dann sollte man WIndows generell nicht einsetzen). Und er beeinträchtigt die Leistung von Windows nicht, weder was Stabilität noch Performance angeht. Auch Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Updates von MS oder anderer Drittsoftware ist extrem unwahrscheinlich. 

Auf welchen Argumenten basiert bitte Deine Einschätzung? Einfach nur darauf, dass alles von MS sowieso ******* ist, oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Januar 2017)

Also ist habe schon getestet AVG IS2016/2017, Bitdefender IS2016/2017, Noton 360/IS/Cloud Sec., Kaspersky IS2016/2017.

Leider musst ich immer feststellen, dass:
- ich Probleme bei Updates von Windows hatte
- Windows nur bis zum Windows Anmeldebildschim startet
- Windows der Start >3x länger dauert
- verhäufigt BCC erscheinen
- Windows nicht herunterfährt

Seit ich Windows Defender nur nutze und 1x die Woche Stinger durchlaufen lassen. Alles top,  .


----------



## Mephisto_xD (29. Januar 2017)

Pimptacular schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das man in der Regel auf Hardwarebeschleunigung für Videos und Co. in ner VM verzichten muss. Daher eignet sich das leider nicht um Pornos zu streamen



Hardwarebeschleunigung, pff. Ein ordentlicher Prozzi macht sowas doch selbst in einer virtuellen Maschine noch in Software....

....oder man verbannt Windows auf eine seperate Platte und benutzt für "seriöse" Angelegenheiten nur noch Linux.


----------



## Horrocko (29. Januar 2017)

Mich würde an dieser Stelle mal interessieren, warum PCGH diesen Artikel postet, ohne auf die eigenen AV-Tests Bezug zu nehmen, die über die letzten Jahre und Monate den Windows Defender immer unterdurchschnittlich haben abschneiden lassen.

Soll ich den Artikel als Aufforderung verstehen, die dort gemachten Erkenntnisse zu ignorieren?


----------



## Freiheraus (29. Januar 2017)

AdwCleaner. Mehr habe ich die letzten Jahre nicht gebraucht. Wenn es überhaupt mal ein Probleme gab, versagte die probeweise installierte AV-Software von diversen bekannten Herstellern. Nur der AdwCleaner konnte stets restlos das System bereinigen, in Sekundenschnelle!


----------



## Kuomo (29. Januar 2017)

Nicht der Erste und sicher nicht der Letzte der das sagt, also ist bestimmt was dran. Auch die Logik gebietet, dass je mehr komplizierte Software man laufen lässt, desto mehr Lücken tun sich auf.
Nachdem der Familienrechner vor Jahren so gut geschützt wurde, dass fast nichts mehr lief, verzichte ich dankend auf kommerziellen Virenschutz. Seitdem tut der Defender brav seinen Dienst, läuft unbemerkt und nervt seltenst mit unnötigen Warnungen. Keine Kosten, keine Probleme.


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Januar 2017)

Da hat er recht. AV-Programme bieten gegen die heutigen Angriffe keinen wirklichen Schutz(Javascript Malware, XSS, CSRF , Javascript injection, Clickjacking usw...). Zu mal auch zusätzliche Sicherheitslücken oftmals in vielen AV-Programmen vor allem von Drittanbietern stecken. Ich vertraue nur noch auf Brain.exe. Das heißt ich surfe nur noch mit den Firefox in Kombination mit den No Script Addon. Für Chrome gibt es auch noch Scriptsafe, aber das Addon finde ich nicht so gut. Den Windows Defender halte ich persönlich auch für einer besten, nicht weil seine Erkennungsrate von bekannter Malware so hoch ist, sondern weil ich dort nicht noch zusätzliche Sicherheitslücken mit ins Boot hole. Kaspersky hat so zum Beispiel so seine eigenen Methoden, die Verschlüsselung vieler Websites deutlich zu verschlechtern, damit auch ja alles gescannt wird(KS-Sicherheitszertifikat!). Das könnte auch ganz schnell mal in die Hose gehen...

Ich poste hier auch noch ein Video, um zu zeigen, wie heutige Angriffe funktionieren und warum man Javascript soweit wie möglich deaktiviert lassen sollte, wenn einem die eigene Sicherheit am Herzen liegt.

Black Hat 2013 - Million Browser Botnet - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

Ob nach den Worten überhaupt ein Umdenken stattfindet nach all den Jahrzehnten des Wettrüstens? Nicht gerade wenige Virenschützer übertreiben es aber fühlt man sich ohne besser, da wäre mir das nötigste Boardmittel als letztes Netz doch noch irgendwie angenehmer.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (29. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte bis heute Morgen noch Kaspersky drauf weil Ich z.B die Richtlinien Audiosignale etc. zu blocken echt toll fand. Bis trotz Freigabe manche Spiele geblockt wurden und es von kein Voip bis Freeze alles gab  
Auch das Monitoring, Kindersicherung etc. war super aber es kam immer wieder zu Unannehmlichkeiten... Naja, Hitman Pro regelt. 

Der Malwareschutz  war mir da ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal.


----------



## Gast20190527 (29. Januar 2017)

Ich denke auch das ein Virenscanner unnötig ist. Ein bisschen aufpassen was man tut reicht eigentlich aus, wenn wirklich mal ein Virus kommt, hilft da auch kein Tool dagegen. Ich muss aber sagen das ich seid ca 5 Jahren schon keinen Virus mehr auf dem PC hatte und schon bestimmt 1 Jahr ohne Anti Virus agiere


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. Januar 2017)

Gab letztens auf Heise nen Artikel, der genau das Problem bestätigt. AV Software klinkt sich in absolut jeden Mist rein und reißt damit neue Lücken auf.

Ich nutze seit Windows 8 keinen AV mehr, alleine schon aus dem Grund, weil er bei mir kein einziges mal was finden konnte.
Zudem merkt man schon nach dem ersten Start nach der Installation, dass das System 5 sec. länger zum starten braucht, die Browserintegration ist teils derart agressiv, dass ich z.B. mit Avast einige Versionen lang das Problem hatte, dass das Klicken auf links minimal verzögert war. Irgendwann ist mir dann aufgefallen. "Halt mal, fürher ging das doch schneller, da stimmt doch was nicht". Sämtliche Browser integration deaktiviert, trotzdem keine Verbesserung. Avast deinstalliert und schon war das Browsen wieder zügig.

Ne, den Schrott will ich nicht auf meiner Platte. Wer installiert sich schon freiwillig Adware? Nichts anderes sind die kostenlosen Lösungen. Und bezahlen, dafür dass sich das Teil in sämtliche Prozesse und Protokolle einklinkt?


----------



## e4syyy (29. Januar 2017)

Benutze nur noch den Windows Defender. Keine Probleme.


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Januar 2017)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das ein Virenscanner unnötig ist. Ein bisschen aufpassen was man tut reicht eigentlich aus, wenn wirklich mal ein Virus kommt, hilft da auch kein Tool dagegen. Ich muss aber sagen das ich seid ca 5 Jahren schon keinen Virus mehr auf dem PC hatte und schon bestimmt 1 Jahr ohne Anti Virus agiere



Ein bisschen Aufpassen reicht leider heutzutage nicht aus.  Einmal auf eine falsche Website versehentlich vorbeigesurft und man kann sich damit schon selbst ein Eigentor schießen. Heutige sogenannte " Bad Boys" verfeinern ihre Attacken so weit, dass das Opfer nichts davon mitbekommt. Nur weil ein AV-Programm nichts findet, bedeutet das nicht, dass ihr System sicher ist. Ist leider die Wahrheit. Ohne einen entsprechen Schutz, der Javascript, i-frames, Flash usw automatisch erst mal blockt ist ihr System vor nichts sicher. Zumindest auf ein Windows Betriebssystem.


----------



## psYcho-edgE (29. Januar 2017)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Benutze nur noch den Windows Defender. Keine Probleme.



Jop.

Mischung aus Adblockern, Scriptblockern und gesundem Menschenverstand und man kommt einwandfrei durch das Web. Im Bedarf lad ich mir Malwarebytes Anti-Malware runter und checke ob etwas in Quarantäne geschoben werden muss (a.k.a gelöscht).


----------



## Grenada (29. Januar 2017)

Ich hab glaube ich schon jeden Av getestet in all den Jahren und Infiziert wurde ich niemals so das meinen System wirklich geschadet wurde.bekannter hatte neulich einen Kryprotraojaner drauf weil er es nicht seinlassen konnte die .exe Datei in der Email zu öffnen.

Tja

was vielleicht helfen kann ist VirusTotal - Free Online Virus, Malware and URL Scanner

die haben auch ein nettes Browser Addon für Chrome und glaub auch für Firefox.

Datei hochladen und schauen was der sagt aber ist dafür muss man sich schon etwas besser mit Schadware auskennen da dort nur Signaturen stehen und nciht jede Signatur gleich was zu sagen hat.

Die vielfalt zum Schutze ist sehr groß

Ps sehr nützlich ist der Proxifier auch noch,normal ist der gedacht um das System über einen proxy laufen zu lassen aber der hat eine nette neben Funktion,er zeigt jegliche Programme an die gerade laufen und irgendwo hin Telefonieren wollen.


----------



## Grestorn (29. Januar 2017)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Aufpassen reicht leider heutzutage nicht aus. Leider!  Einmal auf eine falsche Website versehentlich vorbeigesurft und man kann sich damit schon selbst ein Eigentor schießen. Heutige sogenannte " Bad Boys" verfeinern ihre Attacken so weit, dass das Opfer nichts davon mitbekommt. Nur weil ein AV-Programm nichts findet, bedeutet das nicht, dass ihr System sicher ist. Ist leider die Wahrheit. Ohne einen entsprechen Schutz, der Javascript, i-frames, Flash usw automatisch erst mal blockt ist ihr System vor nichts sicher. Zumindest auf ein Windows Betriebssystem.



Flash und andere aktive Viewer im Browser zu blocken macht durchaus Sinn, aber sonst kann ich das nicht unterschreiben. Ja es gibt Zero-Day Lücken auf Basis von JavaScript, aber die sind jetzt nicht soooo häufig und werden eigentlich schnell gefixt. Das Risiko ist sicher da, aber managebar, m.E. - jedenfalls habe ich mir in all den Jahren keine Malware eingefangen durch Scripting. Das eine Mal, wo ich mir (auf dem gerade neu installierten Rechner eines Verwandten) Malware eingefangen habe, hatte ich ein Tool (VLC) runterladen wollen und war dabei schlicht unaufmerksam - und hab prompt von einer Fake-Seite runtergeladen. Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das passieren kann, aber wenn man abgelenkt und in Eile ist... und gegen einen solchen Angriff hilft schlicht absolut nichts außer eben Aufmerksamkeit. Ich behaupte, dass die absolute Mehrheit der Malware so verbreitet wird. 

Durch Script-Blocker macht man sich selbst das Leben so viel schwerer und muss am Ende doch so viel Seiten auf White-Lists setzen (die ja theoretisch auch gehackt und somit als Einfallstor missbraucht werden können), dass ich das als keine sinnvolle Maßnahme einschätzen kann. Liebe mache ich ein tägliches, rolling Backup mit der Möglichkeit, auch noch einen mehrere Monate alten Stand wiederherzustellen, und prüfe mein System hin und wieder mit einem Offline-Scanner. Das hat sich bewährt und bisher hat der Offline-Scanner auch noch nie angeschlagen.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte über viele Jahre nur den MS-Defender als Anti-Vir, und lange Zeit keine Probleme.
Letztes Jahr habe ich mit bei .....to aber den bekannten Virus eingefangen, der dass komplette System blockiert, und nur gegen Entgelt wieder frei gibt.
Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine XP-Partition, und konnte mein System von dort aus wieder retten, mit einem Tool von Kaspersky.

Ein Kumpel arbeitete in einem Landratsamt. Und auch dort sagten alle Experten, dass einzig der MS-Defender ausreicht, und zusätzliche Anti-Vir ein System nur instabiler macht.
In der IT, wenn es um größere Netzwerke geht, nutzt eigentlich niemand etwas anderes als den MS-Defender.

Ich empfehle trotzdem wenigstens ein zusätzliches Anti-Vir-Programm zu installieren.
Aktuell nutze ich Avast, und früher AVG in der free Version.
Zusätzlich habe ich natürlich noch Pop-Up-Blocker, NoScript, u.s.w. aktiviert.

Für mich ist das wichtig, weil ich mich auch weiterhin auf vielen ...to Seiten herumtreibe, und mir sonst nur wieder etwas einfange. ^^


----------



## End0fSeven (29. Januar 2017)

Wie oft habe ich bei Kunden gesehen die ein komplett verseuchtes System habe, trotz Kaspersky und Co?

Ich nutze seit Jahren keine AV Software mehr. Der Windows Defender ist bei mir seit Windows 7 immer drauf. Der macht vorallem die wenigsten Probleme.

Wenn man Brain.exe einschaltet und nicht jeden Müll anklickt, der ist eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.

Zwischen Durch mal Maleware Bytes Durchlaufen lassen und gut ist!


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Flash und andere aktive Viewer im Browser zu blocken macht durchaus Sinn, aber sonst kann ich das nicht unterschreiben. Ja es gibt Zero-Day Lücken auf Basis von JavaScript, aber die sind jetzt nicht soooo häufig und werden eigentlich schnell gefixt. Das Risiko ist sicher da, aber managebar, m.E. - jedenfalls habe ich mir in all den Jahren keine Malware eingefangen durch Scripting. Das eine Mal, wo mir das tatsächlich passiert ist, war also ich ein Tool (VLC) runterladen wollte und dabei unaufmerksam war - und prompt von einer Fake-Seite runtergeladen habe. Hätte nie gedacht, dass mir das passieren kann, aber wenn man abgelenkt und in Eile ist... und gegen einen solchen Angriff hilft schlicht absolut nichts außer Aufmerksamkeit. Ich behaupte, dass die absolute Mehrheit der Malware so verbreitet wird.
> 
> Durch Script-Blocker macht man sich selbst das Leben so viel schwerer und muss am Ende doch so viel Seiten auf White-Lists setzen (die ja theoretisch auch gehackt und somit als Einfallstor missbraucht werden können), dass ich das als keine sinnvolle Maßnahme einschätzen kann. Liebe mache ich ein tägliches, rolling Backup mit der Möglichkeit, auch noch einen mehrere Monate alten Stand wiederherzustellen, und prüfe mein System hin und wieder mit einem Offline-Scanner. Das hat sich bewährt und bisher hat der Offline-Scanner auch noch nie angeschlagen.



Ja. Ich weiß, gerade am Anfang bedeutet das ein wenig Arbeit, aber die gewonnene Sicherheit macht das wieder wett(No Script). Und nein..über Javascript werden sehr häufig und vor allem auf gehackten Websites XSS CSRF, Intranet Hacking usw...Attacken durchgeführt. Und es geht hier nicht um Malware primär, sondern um den eingebetteten Schadcode der über Javascript auf der Website automatisch ausgeführt wird und somit auch ihrer Firewall oder ihr AV-Prgramm auch nicht weiter stört.

JavaScript Injection - YouTube

XSS: Die ewige Gefahr - YouTube

Cross Site Request Forgery - CSRF (Theorie) - YouTube

Keylogger in Webseite injizieren - YouTube

Black Hat 2013 - Million Browser Botnet - YouTube


----------



## Quake2008 (29. Januar 2017)

Hatte seit 10 Jahren keine Viren, Mailware oder sonstigen Dreck. Lösung, keine unseriösen Seiten ansteuern, Keine Erotik Seiten, Keine Crack, cheats oder sonstiger Müll.  Keine merkwürdigen Emails öffnen. Keine Newslater abonnieren. Nirgendswo registrieren auch wenn ein neues Auto winkt . Zwei Email Adressen, eine nur Privat wird vom Emailhoster (kostenpflichtig) und die andere bei MS Outlook. Die scannen nicht und nerven auch nicht mit irgend eine  Werbung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2017)

Wobei man den Defender ja nicht mal so einstellen kann, das er bei allem Nachfragt. Bisher kam da alles ohne Nachfrage durch. Ein sicheres Schutzkonzept sieht für mich anders aus. Deshalb ist auf dem PC jetzt die ZoneAlarm Firewall + AV.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2017)

End0fSeven schrieb:


> Wenn man Brain.exe einschaltet und nicht jeden Müll anklickt, der ist eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite.


Und wenn man jeden Müll anklickt kann auch die beste AV-Software kaum was retten. Das ist der grund dafür, dass du so viele verseuchte Kisten bekommst.

Ein System zu haben, das auf aktuellem Stand ist und zusätzlich zu wissen was man tut und wohin man klickt, schützt vor 99,999% aller Schadsoftware da draußen, einfach weil man als solcher User nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe gehört. Der geneigte Nerd der zusätzlich noch AdBlock und NoScript verwendet ist eigentlich raus aus dem Thema, ob mit oder ohne AV.

Dennoch: Einfangen kann man sich immer was - und da ist die beste Schutzmaßnahme das gute alte simple Backup, offline in der Schublade.


----------



## Scottvishnu (29. Januar 2017)

Wir haben schon seit 2 Jahren kein Antivirus im Haus. Habe es vom Laptop entfernt, die Leistung wurde dann Spürbar schneller.
Bei meinem Vater habe ich z.B Archlinux installiert, da wurde es dann generell ziemlich schnell mit seinen 4 GB DDR(1).
Ich bin irgendwie froh das ich auf meinem PC nie ein Antivirus hatte und nie von sowas eingeschränkt wurde. 
Habe versucht andere davon zu überzeugen, aber da kann man sich schon denken was sie wohl sagen, 
"Da muss unbedingt ein Antivirus drauf" und manche sogar denken das auf Linux auch unbedingt ein Antivirus drauf muss.
Falls mal ein Virus bei uns rein kam dann lag es immer zu 75% an der Person vor dem Monitor.


----------



## ISancoI (29. Januar 2017)

Nutze auch nur noch Windows Defender.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Januar 2017)

Brauche auch keine AV Software, da reicht mir die brain.exe
Noscript+ABP vielleicht noch.

Virenbefall haben meistens irgendwelche DAUs, die sich auf schäbigen Streamingseiten rumtreiben und alles anklicken, was ihnen unter den Mauszeiger kommt.


----------



## mcmarky (29. Januar 2017)

Hatte etliche Jahre auch keine AV-Software bis es mich halt auch mal erwischt hat. Seitdem surfe ich mit Kaspersky oder Bitdefender ohne Probleme durchs Netz. Würde sagen, pro Jahr einmal "Brain off & AV on". AV-Software lohnt sich m.M. nach schon. Außerdem gibt es auch Leute, die sich halt nicht so gut im Netz auskennen, die sind dann mit MS Defender aufgeschmissen.

Und mit einer SSD und guter AV-Software wird der PC auch nicht langsamer. Hab trotzdem noch auf einer alten Notebookplatte meine Systemplatte gespiegelt.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (29. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man den Defender ja nicht mal so einstellen kann, das er bei allem Nachfragt. Bisher kam da alles ohne Nachfrage durch.



???

Wenn die Defender Live Überwachung was entdeckt, meldet er sich sofort.


----------



## ForrestGump (29. Januar 2017)

Sry Jungs !!
Alle die nur den Windows Defender SCHROTT nutzen sind selber schuld. 
Das ist wie SEX mit einer fremden Frau ohne Gummi !! 
Könnte sein das man Vater wirst, oder sich eine Krankeit einfängt ..!! Wenn du natürlich glück hast bekommste gleich beides !!


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Januar 2017)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Hatte etliche Jahre auch keine AV-Software bis es mich halt auch mal erwischt hat. Seitdem surfe ich mit Kaspersky oder Bitdefender ohne Probleme durchs Netz. Würde sagen, pro Jahr einmal "Brain off & AV on". AV-Software lohnt sich m.M. nach schon. Außerdem gibt es auch Leute, die sich halt nicht so gut im Netz auskennen, die sind dann mit MS Defender aufgeschmissen.
> 
> Und mit einer SSD und guter AV-Software wird der PC auch nicht langsamer. Hab trotzdem noch auf einer alten Notebookplatte meine Systemplatte gespiegelt.



Naja. Gerade bei Kaspersky ist doch Anfang des Jahres wieder etwas aufgefallen.
Kaspersky torpediert SSL-Zertifikatsprufung | heise Security
Und das ist nicht der einzige AV Hersteller mit dem Problem.

Privat nutze ich Linux, da brauch ich keine AV Software


----------



## mcmarky (29. Januar 2017)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Naja. Gerade bei Kaspersky ist doch Anfang des Jahres wieder etwas aufgefallen.
> Kaspersky torpediert SSL-Zertifikatsprufung | heise Security



Dort steht aber auch: "Kaspersky hat den Fehler behoben, bevor Ormandy die Sicherheitslücke publik machte.[...] Aber auch die Software der Konkurrenz hat ähnliche Probleme." So wie die Fritzboxen und andere Router auch mal ihre Probleme haben...


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Januar 2017)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Dort steht aber auch: "Kaspersky hat den Fehler behoben, bevor Ormandy die Sicherheitslücke publik machte.[...] Aber auch die Software der Konkurrenz hat ähnliche Probleme." So wie die Fritzboxen und andere Router auch mal ihre Probleme haben...


Zwischen Lücke finden (hier von Google), Lücke melden (Google an Kaspersky), Lücke beheben und Patches ausrollen (Kaspersky), Lücke veröffentlichen (Google), vergeht aber auch einige Zeit. Die Lücke wird schon deutlich länger aktiv gewesen sein bis diese erstmal gefunden wird.
Ohne Kaspersky wäre man in diesem Fall sogar sicherer als mit 

Das man gefundene Sicherheitslücken nicht direkt Public macht ist zudem Standard. Diese werden erstmal intern an die betroffene Firma gemeldet und nach einer gewissen Frist bzw. wenn das Problem behoben ist, der Öffentlichkeit mitgeteilt.

Und wie ich schon schrieb, es ist nicht der einzige Anbieter von "Internet Security Tools" mit diesem Problem.


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. Januar 2017)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> Sry Jungs !!
> Alle die nur den Windows Defender SCHROTT nutzen sind selber schuld.
> Das ist wie SEX mit einer fremden Frau ohne Gummi !!
> Könnte sein das man Vater wirst, oder sich eine Krankeit einfängt ..!! Wenn du natürlich glück hast bekommste gleich beides !!



Ah ja, und mit AV Software ist es dann vergleichbar wie sex mit einer fremden Frau mit durchlöchertem Gummi. Bringt nix, behindert einen aber trotzdem


----------



## Grenada (29. Januar 2017)

ForrestGump schrieb:


> Sry Jungs !!
> Alle die nur den Windows Defender SCHROTT nutzen sind selber schuld.
> Das ist wie SEX mit einer fremden Frau ohne Gummi !!
> Könnte sein das man Vater wirst, oder sich eine Krankeit einfängt ..!! Wenn du natürlich glück hast bekommste gleich beides !!



Es gibt bessere Lösungen heut zu tage wie einen Av,mehre Methoden wurden hier schon genannt aber auch ein IDS ist eine gute Wahl.

Intrusion Detection System – Wikipedia


----------



## Mario2002 (29. Januar 2017)

Dieses Thema interessiert mich brennend.
Habe den Avast Free Antivirus drauf. Gefunden hat der noch gar nichts. Jetzt durch dieses Thema überlege ich mir, ob es vielleicht doch besser ist, "nur" den Defender laufen zu lassen, ohne externe Software.
Bin ein wenig verwirrt, was nun besser ist. 
Nebenzu lass ich ab und an Malwarebytes in der Free Version durchlaufen. Und vor allem, würde mich die Systemlast der beiden Scanner interessieren.


----------



## IngenieursLP (29. Januar 2017)

Mario2002 schrieb:


> Nebenzu lass ich ab und an Malwarebytes in der Free Version durchlaufen. Und vor allem, würde mich die Systemlast der beiden Scanner interessieren.



Lass nochmal den AdwCleaner rüber laufen lassen. Der findet auch nochmal einiges!


----------



## hellm (29. Januar 2017)

Spyware die mich mit Werbung nervt? Klar, brauch ich auf meinem Rechner, ich hab ja Angst vor dem bösen Virus.

Wenn ich mir sowas einfange, ist das letzte was ich brauche eine schlaue Software die mich darauf hinweist. Der Defender kann das auch noch, mit weniger Ressourcen und weniger nervend. Außerdem schützt so ein Virenscanner nicht vor Adware, und macht das Surfen im Netz nicht sicher. Erstmal muss die Schadsoftware erkannt, und dann auch noch erfolgreich bekämpft werden. Da sollte man schon vorher in Sicherheit investieren und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## stolle80 (29. Januar 2017)

Der Mann hat vollkommen recht. Nutze schon seit Jahren nur den onboard AV von Microsoft. Nie Probleme gehabt.

Hatte schon viele AV vorher installiert, auch bei Kunden die unbedingt alles sicher haben  wollten. Die kriegt man nie vollständig deinstalliert, fressen sich so sehr ins System rein das immer etwas übrig bleibt.
Außer dem verlangsamen die meisten den PC, und kosten meistens ABO Geld.

Also Leute Finger weg, der Defender ist völlig ausreichend für normale User mit Köppfchen.


----------



## D0pefish (29. Januar 2017)

Ganz Mutige dürfen auch eine Deinstallation in Betracht ziehen. 

Wenn das Icon vom Defender im Infobereich stört, kann man seine Ausführung einfach unter Autostart im Taskmanager beim Eintrag _Windows Defender notification icon _auf _Deaktiviert _setzen. Das macht die Weiber immer ganz scharf.


----------



## Freiheraus (29. Januar 2017)

IngenieursLP schrieb:


> Lass nochmal den AdwCleaner rüber laufen lassen. Der findet auch nochmal einiges!



Der AdwCleaner ist mittlerweile von Malwarebytes übernommen worden und in deren Tools integriert worden. Die französischen Jungs (Studenten?), die Adwcleaner (ursprünglich) programmieren, haben dem zugestimmt wenn auch der AdwCleaner weiterhin unabhänging und kostenlos angeboten werden kann. Ich bleibe auch weiterhin beim kleinen, schlanken Adwcleaner.


----------



## einjojo (29. Januar 2017)

ich denke das die bezahlten AV Programme Ihre Daseinsberechtigung selber schaffen ... was währe denn wenn es keine neuen Viren und Trojaner Malware mehr gibt? Was passier denn mit der AV-Industrie? Die schaffen sich Arbeit...   Microsoft schützt sich lediglich selbst und hat daher in meinen Augen mein vollstes Vertrauen. Alle anderen wollen nur mit Viren Geld verdienen..


----------



## cuban13581 (29. Januar 2017)

einjojo schrieb:


> ich denke das die bezahlten AV Programme Ihre Daseinsberechtigung selber schaffen ... was währe denn wenn es keine neuen Viren und Trojaner Malware mehr gibt? Was passier denn mit der AV-Industrie? Die schaffen sich Arbeit...   Microsoft schützt sich lediglich selbst und hat daher in meinen Augen mein vollstes Vertrauen. Alle anderen wollen nur mit Viren Geld verdienen..



Es wird ja nicht der Defender empfohlen, weil er der beste ist, sondern weil AV Programme von Drittanbietern meistens die Probleme mit ihrer unsicheren Sicherheitsoftware vergrößern. Steht ja auch alles im Artikel. Trotzdem sollte man nicht blind den Defender und Microsoft vertrauen, sondern nur als ein Teil eines eigenes Sicherheitskonzeptes sehen. Wenn Leute schon irgendwelche Cleaningtools benutzen, weil ihr der PC zu langsam ist, dann haben sie sich sicherlich schon was eingefangen. Aber hey..wenn sich die Leute trotzdem sicher fühlen, weil sie eben so gewöhnt daran sind, dass man auch gewisse Dateien löschen muss, damit Windows wieder gut läuft, dann sollen die das machen. Seit dem ich mein PC vor einigen Monaten neu aufgesetzt habe und nur noch mit No script unterwegs bin, brauche ich diesen ganzen Cleaning-Tools inklusive AV auch nicht mehr wirklich. Dann merkt man erst mal wie unsicher in Wirklichkeit ein Windows Betriebssystem ist. Wenn man kein Gamer ist empfehle ich eh auf ein Linux System umzusteigen. Dort haben die Angriffe die hauptsächlich heutzutage über Javascript durchgeführt werden keine Chance.


----------



## John-800 (29. Januar 2017)

Nutze auch schon seit Jahren keine extra AV Software. Leidglich der Defender in win7 schaut mir zu. 
Die nicht versierten im Bekanntem Kreis, jene unterschiedliche AV Software nutzen, wurden alle schon mit "bitte 150€ per PayPal überweisen..." Bildchen gequält. Mimimi PC kaputt 
Für was dann eine AV Software, die nicht schützt?
Naja so Bildchen hatte ich auch mal vor 2 Jahren und musste lachen. Nach 5min war der Müll runter und bei einem Crypto vor einem Jahr hatte ich ebenso einen Lach Flash... Backup vom NAS drüber und adee kleiner Crypto 
Außerdem ist win7 per SSD in 5min neu drauf und bedarf nur paar Treiber/Programmen/Spielen die von einer HDD ebenso zügig installiert sind. Ergo Wayne.

Das mit Problemen mit AV Software kann ich ebenso bestätigen, wenn Kasperski der Meinung ist, den user nicht übers Netzwerk drucken zu lassen... So was ist schon mal heftigst assi, wenn Windows evolutionäre Funktionen mal eben gesperrt werden...


----------



## Mario2002 (29. Januar 2017)

Danke Euch.
Hab den Avast mal restlos deinstalliert, so das nur noch der Defender läuft.
AdwCleaner habe ich auch neben Malwarebytes installiert. Mal sehen, ob es auch ohne AV Software klappt.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (30. Januar 2017)

Man merkt schon, dass sich hier vorwiegend Personen melden, welche sich in ihrer Meinung "AV-Software ist unnütz" bestätigt fühlen.
Das kann natürlich sein, muss es aber nicht. Die Frage ist wie man eine solide und objektive Aussage dazu machen kann. Person A sagt, dass sie mit AV-Software nie Probleme hatte, Person B sagt, dass sie ohne AV-Software nie Probleme hatte. 

Ich persönlich hatte mit AV-Software alla Kaspersky bisher keine Probleme, weder in Bezug auf nicht erkannte Viren, noch mit Leistungseinbrüchen oder fehlenden Berechtigungen. Aber natürlich ist sowas relativ. Jeder kann behaupten sein System ist Virenfrei, wirklich beweisen kann man das jedoch nicht. Und besonders Spyware und ähnliches hat gar nicht das Ziel bzw. den Effekt das System zu verlangsamen, sprich es fällt nicht auf ob da was drauf ist oder nicht. 

Das Argument der Windows Defender würde keine neuen Angriffsflächen schaffen ist in soweit sinnlos, da eine hypothetische Deinstallation natürlich die Angriffsfläche reduziert. 
Das wäre so als würde man die Aerodynamik bei einem Auto begutachten, bevor man einen Heckspoiler anbaut und sagen: " Der erhöht den cw-Wert, weil er eine Angriffsfläche für den Wind bietet, während die Spiegel das nicht tun, da sie ja schon da sind".

Für die breite Masse ist die Empfehlung nicht zu gebrauchen, da brain.exe leider da viel zu selten läuft und sowas wie VM oder Linux daher gar nicht in Frage kommt. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das Entfernen sämtlicher AV in der Masse die Virenbelastung noch mal deutlich ansteigen lassen würde...


Im Grunde bleibt einem wirklich nur die Möglichkeit sein Gehirn einzuschalten und möglichst alles zu verteilen auf VM und Linux.


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. Januar 2017)

hatte schon über 10 Jahre lang gesagt: Virenprogramm ist nur unnötig . Schaut lieber selber was ihr zieht und ihr habt weniger probleme.

Ist der gleiche rotz wie Tune up :  Das Programm zeigt dir Probleme die es nicht gibt und zack hat man kunden gewonnen wenn da steht ,dass alles Repariert ist.


----------



## DarkMatterS (30. Januar 2017)

Hab jetzt Avira auf Grund der Aussagen hier auch mal gelöscht. Das hat mich die letzte Zeit sowieso mehr genervt. MBAM und Adwcleaner sind weiterhin drauf und Defender läuft jetzt auch wieder (obwohl der nicht sehr vertauenserweckend aussieht).
Was dagegen im Browser alles laufen soll lässt keine Seite mehr normal anzeigen  Gut auf jeder verdammten Seite ist inzwischen Werbung und anderer Kram. Aber im Moment würde ich gern NFL auf Ran gucken und da kann ich grad die Hälfte von allem wieder deaktivieren damit der Stream läuft 

Welche Addons habt ihr so neben NoScript? Ohne Adblocker gehts ja fast nicht mehr, dazu läuft bei mir noch Ghostery und https everywhere.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (30. Januar 2017)

Seit der letzten Version von Kaspersky Internet Security 17 würde ich den Mist auch am liebsten wieder deinstallieren.

Ich kenne viele Personen die auf Kaspersky nutzen und seit der letzten Version erstmal das Problem mit den Zertifikaten haben (keine Internetseite lässt sich öffnern), dann werden Programme wie Teamviewer (Yatqa TS3 Admin Software).

Ich konnte nichtmal YaTQA herunterladen. Direkt beim Download gelöscht. Kasperksy ausgemacht, Yatqa installiert. Nach dem anschalten von Kaspersky wurde es gleich wieder deinstalliert.
In ~60 Tagen läuft meine Lizenz aus, verlängert wird dieses mal nicht


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (30. Januar 2017)

Ich finde es schon etwas beunruhigend, wenn sich Teile der Leserschaft bei der Redaktion bedanken und den installierten Virenscanner aufgrund einer Meldung - wohl gemerkt Meldung EINER Meinung eines Entwicklers - deinstallieren. Da scheint der Vorredner, welcher die "brain.exe" in den Raum geworfen hat, durchaus den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen zu haben.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

Hofnaerrchen schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon etwas beunruhigend, wenn sich Teile der Leserschaft bei der Redaktion bedanken und den installierten Virenscanner aufgrund einer Meldung - wohl gemerkt Meldung EINER Meinung eines Entwicklers - deinstallieren. Da scheint der Vorredner, welcher die "brain.exe" in den Raum geworfen hat, durchaus den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen zu haben.


sieh es mehr als Erinnerung, denn sagen tun dies verschiedenste Stellen, Firmen und Entwickler seit gut 20 Jahren

nur hören will sie keiner und jedes mal aufs neue heißt es "nur weil der/die das jetzt sagt, soll ich mir meinen AV deinstallieren? wozu"


----------



## darthbomber (30. Januar 2017)

Man sollte noch dazu anmerken, dass man ja genaugenommen immernoch mit einem Virenscanner unterwegs ist, wenn man auf den Defender zurückgreift (zumindest im Fallen von Win8 und Win10). Bei Win7 würde ich zur Installation von MSE raten, da es ja keinen Onboard-Virenscanner mitbringt.

Weiterhin gab es Ende letzten Jahres schonmal einen Golem-Artikel zu dem Thema, der mir noch im Kopf ist: Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de

Ich nutze selber auch nur die Windows-eigenen Sicherheitsmechanismen (Defender, Firewall, UAC auf höchster Stufe, etc.), im Browser uBlock als Addon und regelmäßige Backups auf ne HDD in meinem Schieber seitdem die Crypto-Trojaner-Seuche umgeht.


----------



## Bandicoot (30. Januar 2017)

Ich werd auch mein ESET nicht vom Rechner werfen, das funktioniert ganz gut. Und vom Windows Defender halte ich persönlich NIX. Da filtert mein ESET mir mehr raus. 
Defender ist auch abgeschalten via shutUP Win10, war schon beim 7er nur Ballast der immer aus war. 
Ansonsten, wer mit etwas Verstand klickt der hat auch kein Much aufn Rechner. 
Das etwas dran ist was er sagt mag evtl ja sein, aber Ich kann auch viel reden wenn der Tag lang ist und überzeugt haben mich die Microsoft Windows Security Tools garnicht. 
Und warum sind es immer EX Mitarbeiter die sowas raushauen, Firmengeheimnisse sind das nicht. 
So denn alles beim alten, alles schick.
PS: Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Test für die ganze Schutzsoftware. 
Ist der Windows Defender & MS Sec. Tool wirklich besser als alle anderen. Das könnte PCGH mal genau Prüfen.


----------



## Rarek (30. Januar 2017)

und könnten am besten auch gleich reinschreiben, ob sie wärend des Sammelns der AV's irgendwelche schmiergeld angeboter gekriegt haben... 
zutrauen würd ich es manchen Firmen es zu versuchen


----------



## bynemesis (30. Januar 2017)

ich hatte in den 2000ern nie einen virenscanner, erst so ab 2010/2011 als die ganze ransom virenkacke anfang (driveby-downloads).
das fand ich dann etwas unschön, weil man bei sowas einfach ausgeliefert war. seitdem hatte ich dann avast im einsatz.
ansonsten reicht der microsoft schutz mit chrome+ublock-origin+disconnect dicke hin.

ist firefox nicht weiterhin deutlich anfälliger? chrome hat im vergleich alle websiten in einer sandbox am laufen -> somit deutlich sicherer gegen driveby/ransom.


----------



## TollerHecht (30. Januar 2017)

Windows Defender läuft im Ring 0 Kernel und kann tiefer ins System eingreifen. Daher ist der integrierte Unrat Vernichter zwar total schlecht was Performance und Erkennung angeht, aber falls mal wirklich was ist, kann er tiefer eingreifen als jegliche andere AVs. Alternativ kann ich 360 Total Security empfehlen. Hohe Erkennungsrate, schnell, nervt nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Man merkt schon, dass sich hier vorwiegend Personen melden, welche sich in ihrer Meinung "AV-Software ist unnütz" bestätigt fühlen.
> Das kann natürlich sein, muss es aber nicht. Die Frage ist wie man eine solide und objektive Aussage dazu machen kann. Person A sagt, dass sie mit AV-Software nie Probleme hatte, Person B sagt, dass sie ohne AV-Software nie Probleme hatte.



Doch, ich denke, dazu gibt es durchaus eine relativ objektive Meinung, wenn man sich die Sache mal nüchtern betrachtet. 

Grundsätzlich gilt für _*jede *_Software, die man sich installiert, immer folgendes:


Jede Software kann negative Folgen für die Systemstabilität haben. Um so tiefer die SW in Systemprozesse eingreift, desto größer die Gefahr. 
Jede Software, die von sich aus Daten aus dem Netz überträgt (egal welcher Art), ist ein potentielles Einfallstor. Entweder durch einen Bug oder weil der Anbieter selbst gehackt oder schlicht komplett von böswilligen Menschen übernommen wurde. 
Jede Software (ja, JEDE) hat einen negativen Einfluss auf die Leistung des OS. Auch hier: Je tiefer eine SW ins System eingreift, desto ausgeprägter. Und wenn eine SW permanent im Hintergrund mitläuft und scanned, erst recht. 
Probleme bei Windows-Updates oder anderen Softwarepakete sind ebenfalls fast immer eine Folge von irgendwelchen Tools, die das System in einer nicht vorhersehbaren Weise beeinflussen, MS kann sich unmöglich gegen all diese Beeinträchtigungen wappnen, ist aber am Ende trotzdem immer der Schuldige, wenn ein Update mal wieder Probleme macht. 

Wie gesagt, das oben geschriebene gilt nicht nur für Virenscanner, für die aber in ganz besonderer Weise, weil es kaum SW gibt, die sich derart tief ins System eingräbt, soviel Systemfunktionen beeinflusst und oft richtig aggressiv und absichtlich bestimmte Funktionen des Systems behindert. 

Und was gewinnt man dafür? 

Letztlich nur einen Plazebo-Effekt, nämlich das Gefühl, etwas für die Sicherheit seines Systems gemacht zu haben. Aber auch das hat nur negative Auswirkungen, denn nun verlässt man sich auf den Scanner, statt selbst die Augen aufzumachen beim Surfen, beim Lesen von Mails und beim Klicken irgendwelcher Icons oder Links. 

Gegen die meisten Angriffe, insbesondere aber Zero-Day Exploits, ist ein Scanner oft machtlos, insbesondere wenn der Anwender das jeweilige Programm selbst ausführt, was ja für 99% aller Infektionen das Einfallstor ist. 

Also kauft man sich mit einem zusätzlichen Scanner immer fast nur Nachteile ein für eine sehr fragwürdige Absicherung. 

Dabei ist es doch ganz einfach, sich gegen schädlichen Einfluss aus dem Netz abzusichern: Tägliche, rollierende Backups und alle paar Wochen einen offline Scanner über das System laufen lassen. Und natürlich *Augen auf*, bei dem was man macht. Das reicht absolut aus.


----------



## BladerzZZ (30. Januar 2017)

Ich fahre seit langer Zeit die Schiene: Defender + Adblocker + gesunder Menschenverstand und siehe da läuft echt gut. Verzichte gerne auf den Müll von AV-Software.


----------



## PanikGOW (30. Januar 2017)

Mach ich genauso. Läuft!!


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2017)

Für einen privaten PC empfehle ich auch wenigstens ein Anti-Vir-Programm, zusätzlich zu MSE oder dem Defender.
Deshalb habe ich ja auch meinen Fall geschildert, dass MSE allein NICHT ausgereicht hatte mich zu schützen.

Größere Netzwerke wie in Behörden, Krankenhäusern, u.s.w. schützen sich normalerweise anders, durch beschränkten Zugriff, plus Defender, Backups, u.s.w.

Wer sich ähnlich wie ich auch auf Seiten wie .....to rumtreibt, sollte wenigstens AVG, oder AVAST free Anti-Vir, u.s.w. noch installieren, als zusätzlichen Schutz.
Einige Seiten sind doch heftigst verseucht, und ohne diesen Schutz fängt man sich schnell etwas ein.


----------



## Bandicoot (30. Januar 2017)

Glaube in Sachen Schutzsoftware hat jeder User eine eigene Philosophie, wer mit dem was er jetzt nutzt gut zurecht kam, sollte nichts übers Knie brechen und beruhigt so weiter fahren.
Aufn Test PC hab ich nichts drauf außer Malwarebyte, glaube da ist der Defender noch an. Zugegeben ich mag ihn zwar nicht aber bis jetzt lief es auch ohne was.
Jeder Programm hat Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber anderen Tool, aber früher galt immer 1 Schutztool reicht, viele Programme die das selbe tun behaken sich nur.
Welches man nutzt, liegt eh bei jeden selbst! Wichtig ist nur das die PC Schmette läuft ohne das Software mich ausbremst.


----------



## Conqi (30. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wer sich ähnlich wie ich auch auf Seiten wie .....to rumtreibt, sollte wenigstens AVG, oder AVAST free Anti-Vir, u.s.w. noch installieren, als zusätzlichen Schutz.
> Einige Seiten sind doch heftigst verseucht, und ohne diesen Schutz fängt man sich schnell etwas ein.



Man könnte natürlich auch einfach aufhören sich auf offensichtlich bekanntermaßen virenverseuchten Seiten rumzutreiben, weil man zu geizig ist nen Film zu kaufen. Aber das ist wohl zu abwegig.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. Januar 2017)

DarkMatterS schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Avira auf Grund der Aussagen hier auch mal gelöscht. Das hat mich die letzte Zeit sowieso mehr genervt. MBAM und Adwcleaner sind weiterhin drauf und Defender läuft jetzt auch wieder (obwohl der nicht sehr vertauenserweckend aussieht).
> Was dagegen im Browser alles laufen soll lässt keine Seite mehr normal anzeigen  Gut auf jeder verdammten Seite ist inzwischen Werbung und anderer Kram. Aber im Moment würde ich gern NFL auf Ran gucken und da kann ich grad die Hälfte von allem wieder deaktivieren damit der Stream läuft
> 
> Welche Addons habt ihr so neben NoScript? Ohne Adblocker gehts ja fast nicht mehr, dazu läuft bei mir noch Ghostery und https everywhere.



Ich nutze als Adblocker uBlock Origin incl der Listen für Privatsphäre und Malware. Das bietet zumindest nen kleinen zusätzlichen Schutz.

Sonst hab ich gar nichts drauf. NoScript ist im alltag nicht praktikabel. 
Ich surfe zu 90% immer die gleichen Seiten an, die kann ich freigeben. Wenn ich per google mal was suche, dann ist die Chance 50:50, dass die Seite mit NoScript halbwegs funktioniert oder gar nicht funktioniert.
Wenn sie nicht funktioniert, muss ich sie temporär freigeben, was den Sinn des Addons natürlich komplett untergräbt.

https everywhere nutze ich auch nicht, weil es bei mir keinerlei Wirkung zeigt. Seiten, die https unterstützen haben das normalerweise auch aktiviert. Auf den Seiten, auf denen zuvor kein https verwendet wurde, wird mit dem Addon auch kein https verwendet. Entweder hab ich den Sinn des Addons falsch verstanden, oder es ist in den allermeisten Fällen nutzlos.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Für einen privaten PC empfehle ich auch wenigstens ein Anti-Vir-Programm, zusätzlich zu MSE oder dem Defender.
> Deshalb habe ich ja auch meinen Fall geschildert, dass MSE allein NICHT ausgereicht hatte mich zu schützen.



Warum? Siehe meinen Beitrag oben. Das ist einfach nicht rational zu begründen.

Wenn Du selbst Programme und Dateien aus fragwürdiger Quelle absichtlich öffnest, dann ist auch ein Scanner eines Drittherstellers nur wenig mehr als ein Feigenblatt. Er mag vielleicht das eine oder andere Mal schützen, bei denen Defender ruhig bleibt, aber wirklich sicher ist das dennoch nicht. Du gibst Dich also so oder so einer sehr trügerischen Sicherheit hin.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2017)

Es ist eine zusätzliche Sicherheit, und wäre dumm diese Absicherung nicht zu nutzen.
Ich habe einen großen TeamSpeak, und da sind für fast alle User Seiten wie .....to die normalste Sache der Welt.
Und man gibt sich auch gegenseitig Tipps, wie man sich besser schützen kann.

Wer solche Seiten nicht nutzt, braucht natürlich auch weniger Schutz.
Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Es ist eine zusätzliche Sicherheit, und wäre dumm diese Absicherung nicht zu nutzen.



Eine fragwürdige Absicherung, die Du Dir sehr teuer erkaufst. Aber bitte, jeder soll auf seine Art glücklich werden. Beim nächsten Problem mit Windows ist dann ja sowieso wieder MS schuld, wie immer.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2017)

Nein, ich habe noch niemals MS die "Schuld" gegeben für eigenes Versagen.
Wenn ich hier über MS gemeckert hatte, waren fehlerhafte Upgrades, Zwangsupgrades, sinnlose Features, u.s.w. mein Thema.
Und auch ich irre mich ab und zu einmal, was menschlich ist, gebe dass dann aber auch offen zu.
Anders als einige User habe ich meinen Nickname bisher nicht geändert, stehe auch zu älteren Aussagen, und werde meinen Namen auch nicht ändern.


----------



## wurstkuchen (30. Januar 2017)

Wo er recht hat. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren vermutlich alle "Top" Av Produkte benutzt, und alle haten riesen Klopse die mich verleiteten, immer AV hopping zu betreiben. Darunter, und jedes genannten, hat riesen Schwächen oder hat Probleme verursacht:

- Bitdefender free UND paied
- AVG free
- Avira free
- Panda Antivir free
- AVAST free

Mit AVG free bin ich noch am besten gefahren und nutze es auch in den letzten Monaten auf allen meinen Geräten (auf Atom Tablets natürlich nicht, das würde die Performance zu sehr schwächen).

Ich hatte mitunter alle diese Probleme:

- bluescreens
- false alarms (darunter weigerung die Daten wieder herzustellen oder es gab keine Nachfrage)
- system verlangsamung bis zu 100% cpu usage
- ram nutzung im bereich von 200-500mb => inakzeptabel (besonders schlimm war da Avira mit all seinen 20 Services und Nebenprozessen)

Bitdefender und Panda hatten die schwersten Verletzungen im Bereich von driver bluescreens. Avira die größte Ram und Systemnutzung. Avast war auch irgenwas gravierendes, und AVG ist im Schnitt am besten gewesen. Sie haben in den letzten Monaten aber das Userinterface ruiniert im SystemTray.

Ich muss immer wieder lachen, wenn ich AV Tests lese in Zeitschriften, die die ichtigsten Kriterien wie System-Performance ainbüße meist nie ausgiebig testen, oder nur auf "top Geräten" wie Desktops, wo es den meisten Nutzern nicht aufällt.


----------



## blasiusx (30. Januar 2017)

Ja, aber wenn das so ist, können wir auch gleich die Sicherheitsupdates für die Betriebssysteme abschaffen und brauchen diese auch nicht mehr. Auch mit der Begründung, das Brain.exe die beste Sicherheit bietet, und alles andere mehr oder weniger ein "Feigenblatt" ist. Zumal, die Sicherheitsupdates sind und waren noch nie aktuell. Meistens kommen diese erst - und zwar nur einmal im Monat - am Patchday. Dann auch meist erst, nachdem diese Lücken schon Wochen, wenn nicht gar Monate vorher bekannt sind. Da muss dann erst mal entwickelt und getestet werden, etc. Da dauert es schon sehr lange, bis die Lücken geschlossen werden. Im Prinzip wäre dann das einzige Argument für die Zwangsupdates hinfällig, weil unlogisch. 

"Weil Microsoft sein Betriebssystem am besten kennt...". Ja, mag sein. Aber dann hätte es ja auch keinerlei Kritische Sicherheitslücken, die tauchen erst nach und nach auf, dafür ist ein OS zu komplex, um es mit so einer "Phrase" abzutun.

Ich finde im Gegenteil, da reagieren die Antiren Hersteller noch einigermassen aktueller bzw schneller auf Bedrohungen, als Microsoft es tut.

Ich meine auch, das der Nutzer sich selbst am meisten in Gefahr bringt. Wenn man das topakuellste System hat, mit allen Updates und der "besten" AV Suite, bringt das alles so gut wie gar nichts, wenn man faktisch jeden Link anklickt, und jede Mail öffnet, die man nicht kennt. Dann hebelt man sozusagen alles aus. 99% der ganzen Sicherheitsprobleme entstehen durch den User selber.

Also, wozu das ganze dann ?! Nur um sich in falscher Sicherheit zu wiegen ?! 

Mitnichten. Denn es ist mal schnell passiert, das man aus Versehen im Eifer des Gefechts, etwas öffnet oder einem Link folgt, den man eigentlich nicht öffnen wollte. Und da ist es gut, wenn man sich wenigstens auf etwas mehr Sicherheit verlassen kann, als auf den Defender, der bei fast jedem Test deutlich schlechter weg kommt und eben vieles nicht erkennt, als jeder andere AV Scanner. Aber da kommen wieder die Argumente, das "die Tests allesamt gekauft sind...". 

Wenn man keinem Test mehr traut, ausser denen von Microsoft, sollte man bald nur noch komplett die Windows Interne Software nutzen, und nichts mehr anderes. 

Ich möchte hier keine externe AV Software propagieren, aber Ich verlasse mich nicht auf den Defender. Der hat testweise eben nicht viel Malware erkannt, im Gegensatz zu meinem ESET AV. 

Welche Sicherheitslücken soll denn ein externer Virenscanner denn angeblich "aufreissen" im Gegensatz zum Defender ?! Hier wird sehr viel behauptet, Ich sehe aber kein konkretes Beispiel, wo das der Fall gewesen ist. Die Software ist wie vieles andere für Windows freigegebenen, und wird durch Microsoft auch nicht als unsicher eingestuft oder geblockt. Was die Browser PlugIns von sogenannter AV Software angeht, sehe Ich das auch kritisch. Ähnlich wie in dem Beitrag. Für die anderen Module aber nicht.

Der zweite wichtige Punkt ist, die marktwirtschaftliche Konkurrenz. Wäre es wirklich so gut, wenn Microsoft Ihre Sicherheitslösungen als alleiniges Allheilmittel nutzt ?! Was ist hier mit der Monopolstellung und der Gleichberechtigung am Software Markt ? Soll man bald nur noch die Windows Interne Software nutzen, weil zB der externe Medien Player angeblich Lücken reisst ?! Dann wäre die relativ offene Windowswelt, die eben von all dem lebt, bald tot. Und alles läuft auf ein geschlossenes System hinaus. Wenn man das möchte, dann muss man es aber auch sagen. Andernfalls, um die Vielfalt von Windows und der externen Software Lösungen weiter nutzen zu können, MUSS und WIRD man immer auf etwas mehr Sicherheit verzichten müssen. Dafür ist es eben kein so geschlossenes System wie eben iOS.

Es ist doch auch gerade in Bezug auf die Sicherheit von Vorteil, wenn viel mehr Entwickler an verschiedenen Schutzmassnahmen arbeiten und auf Bedrohungen reagieren. Die Bedrohungen werden umso schneller erkannt, und Massnahmen dagegen ergriffen, als wenn man das nur einem Hersteller alleine überlässt. Das wäre ziemlich totalitär.

Wie oft ist Microsoft - nichtsahnend und nichts tuend - von verschiedenen Sicherheitsentwicklern der verschiedensten Software AV Häuser auf diverse Sicherheitslücken hingewiesen worden, ohne das man selber etwas gemerkt hat ? Eben davon lebt das System der Sicherheit. Deren Erfahrung ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, weil sie sich darauf spezialisiert haben. "Microsoft kennt sein System am besten" ist für mich die naivste Aussage, die es gibt. Weil Sie selber die eigenen Lücken im System gar nicht kennen können, die Sie aufgerissen haben. Sonst wären diese erst gar nicht vorhanden.

Das soll kein Vorwurf an Microsoft sein, das bringt das relativ freie System eben mit sich. Und damit muss man eben leben. Hier aber die externen AV Hersteller zu diffamieren, sehe Ich aber als falsch ein. Im Gegenteil. Sicher, es gibt viel Gutes und auch viel schlechtes. Das aber über einen Kamm zu scheren, ist wie immer falsch. Dafür gibt es eben Tests.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe noch niemals MS die "Schuld" gegeben für eigenes Versagen.
> Wenn ich hier über MS gemeckert hatte, waren fehlerhafte Upgrades, Zwangsupgrades, sinnlose Features, u.s.w. mein Thema.
> Und auch ich irre mich ab und zu einmal, was menschlich ist, gebe dass dann aber auch offen zu.
> Anders als einige User habe ich meinen Nickname bisher nicht geändert, stehe auch zu älteren Aussagen, und werde meinen Namen auch nicht ändern.



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass Du persönlich Probleme auf MS geschoben hast, man sieht aber nur, dass das bei sehr vielen an der Tagesordnung ist. 

An wen, bitte, ist die Bemerkung zum Wechsel des Nicknamens gerichtet?


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

blasiusx schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn das so ist, können wir auch gleich die Sicherheitsupdates für die Betriebssysteme abschaffen und brauchen diese auch nicht mehr.



Nein, gerade das ist absoluter Blödsninn. Es gibt nichts wichtigeres, als sein System aktuell zu halten. Ich weiß nicht, wie Du auf den Trichter kommst, eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen, um AV-Gegner zu diskreditieren. 

Sein System aktuell zu halten ist weit aus weniger problematisch als die Probleme, die man sich mit AV Tools einfängt. Sicher: Jedes Update beinhaltet auch das Risiko, dass das Update selbst verseucht ist, weswegen man generell die Zahl der Tools auf das notwendige begrenzen sollte. Dennoch: Nichts ist besser als die Menge der Angriffsmöglichkeiten einzuschränken, und das geht eben am besten über Updates.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2017)

Das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, dass viele User regelmäßig ihren Nickname ändern.
Dir nicht?
Da kann ja eigentlich nur der Hintergrund sein eine Sperre zu umgehen, oder weil einem ältere Post "peinlich" sind.
Aber das Thema ist hier offtopic, und ich werde auch dazu nichts mehr schreiben.


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Januar 2017)

blasiusx schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn das so ist, können wir auch gleich die Sicherheitsupdates für die Betriebssysteme abschaffen und brauchen diese auch nicht mehr. Auch mit der Begründung, das Brain.exe die beste Sicherheit bietet, und alles andere mehr oder weniger ein "Feigenblatt" ist. Zumal, die Sicherheitsupdates sind und waren noch nie aktuell. Meistens kommen diese erst - und zwar nur einmal im Monat - am Patchday. Dann auch meist erst, nachdem diese Lücken schon Wochen, wenn nicht gar Monate vorher bekannt sind. Da muss dann erst mal entwickelt und getestet werden, etc. Da dauert es schon sehr lange, bis die Lücken geschlossen werden. Im Prinzip wäre dann das einzige Argument für die Zwangsupdates hinfällig, weil unlogisch.
> 
> "Weil Microsoft sein Betriebssystem am besten kennt...". Ja, mag sein. Aber dann hätte es ja auch keinerlei Kritische Sicherheitslücken, die tauchen erst nach und nach auf, dafür ist ein OS zu komplex, um es mit so einer "Phrase" abzutun.
> 
> ...



Ist das Windows sein Problem, wenn andere AV-Programme ihre Hausaufgaben in Sachen Sicherheitslücken und Updates nicht machen?

Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de

Aber hey...Hauptsache man bleibt in seiner Komfortzone und fühlt sich (scheinbar) sicher. Welche Attacken es heutzutage gibt und wie leicht es immer noch ist auf ihr Windows System zu kommen, ohne dass sie etwas wirklich davon merken, habe ich unten  schon ausführlich beschrieben. Aber für viele ist das dann eben Gotteslästerung, weil man sich dann selbst um seine eigene Sicherheit kümmern muss. Und nein, das wollen die meisten natürlich nicht. Sie verlassen sich dann auf ihr Lieblings-AV Programm ihrer Wahl.


----------



## blasiusx (30. Januar 2017)

Was die Browser PlugIns angeht, sehe Ich das auch kritisch. Das habe Ich editiert.


----------



## blasiusx (30. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, gerade das ist absoluter Blödsninn. Es gibt nichts wichtigeres, als sein System aktuell zu halten. Ich weiß nicht, wie Du auf den Trichter kommst, eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen, um AV-Gegner zu diskreditieren.
> 
> Sein System aktuell zu halten ist weit aus weniger problematisch als die Probleme, die man sich mit AV Tools einfängt. Sicher: Jedes Update beinhaltet auch das Risiko, dass das Update selbst verseucht ist, weswegen man generell die Zahl der Tools auf das notwendige begrenzen sollte. Dennoch: Nichts ist besser als die Menge der Angriffsmöglichkeiten einzuschränken, und das geht eben am besten über Updates.



Du sagst immer nur "wichtig" und "wie Ich darauf komme"....Du sagst aber rein gar nichts zu der Aktualität von Sicherheitsupdates, und der Rest interessiert dich auch nicht. Das nenne Ich mal wieder "Sachlichkeit"...Ich will hier überhaut niemanden diskreditieren. Und angegriffen habe Ich auch keinen. Hier ist eben einer, der nicht komplett Deiner Meinung ist. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, ist doch gut und Deine Sache. Aber hör auf so einen Unsinn von "Diskredtieren" abzulassen. Deine Weisheit ist eben nicht die einzige Meinung hier, sondern eben nur Deine persönliche.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

blasiusx schrieb:


> Du sagst immer nur "wichtig" und "wie Ich darauf komme"....Du sagst aber rein gar nichts zu der Aktualität von Sicherheitsupdates. Das nenne Ich mal wieder "Sachlichkeit"...Ich will hier überhaut niemanden diskreditieren.



Zu sagen "wer Virenscanner ablehnt müsste ja auch Updates ablehnen" ist eine diskreditierung. Denn das eine ist sinnvoll (aus unserer Sicht), das andere gerade eben nicht, und beides zusammen zu bringen ist klar eine Diskreditierung. 

Dass Updates erst mal nicht gegen Zero-Day Exploits helfen und oft auch weniger aktuell sind, als Viren-Scanner Signauren bestreite ich nicht. Allerdings solltest Du Dich nicht der Illusion hingeben, dass aktuelle Virenscanner-Signaturen gegen Lücken in Software helfen. Denn an der Stelle greifen sie ja nicht an, selbst wenn ein ZD-Exploit unterwegs ist und ein Scanner dagegen absichert, kann schon 10 Minuten später ein anderer Exploit die selbe Lücke ausnutzen und wird vom Scanner übersehen. Nur ein Fix kann die Lücke wirklich schließen, nicht der Scanner. 



blasiusx schrieb:


> Und angegriffen habe Ich auch keinen. Hier ist eben einer, der nicht komplett Deiner Meinung ist. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, ist doch gut und Deine Sache. Aber hör auf so einen Unsinn von "Diskredtieren" abzulassen. Deine Weisheit ist eben nicht die einzige Meinung hier, sondern eben nur Deine persönliche.



Nein, man soll nur bitte Argumente bringen. Wenn Dir eines meiner Argumente nicht einleuchtet oder Du zu einer anderen Bewertung kommst, oder wenn Du Argumente hast, die ich übersehen habe, dann schreib das bitte. Eine Diskussion sollte auf logischen Argumenten und deren Bewertung basieren. Klar, jeder hat das Recht einen bestimmten Aspekt für sich anders einzuschätzen, als es andere tun (deswegen darf man ja gern anderer Meinung sein), aber er sollte dann auch dazu stehen. Einfach ohne den Grund genau zu erklären, zu sagen "ich bin aber anderer Meinung und Du sollst gefälligst nicht Deine Meinung als Weisheit letzten Schluss hinstellen" reicht m.E. nicht für eine sinnvolle Diskussion.


----------



## MKSi (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe auch in den letzten Jahren diverse AV-Programme genutzt.Die meisten verursachten  mehr oder weniger Probleme im laufenden Betrieb wobei mir das simple Ashampoo Anti-Virus am besten gefiel weil es einfach seinen Dienst tat. Leider nur bis Windows 8.1 denn unter Windows 10 lief es nie fehlerfrei. Panda AntiVirus lief recht rund bis es einen offensichtlichen Email Trojaner einfach durchgelassen hat der glücklicherweise von Brain.exe erkannt wurde und da das Vertrauen damit zerstört war bin ich momentan nur noch mit dem Defender und Addblocker mit Malware Blocker unterwegs. Bisher ohne Probleme aber irgendwie kommt man sich ungeschützt vor ohne seperate AV Lösung. Vermutlich pure Psychologie aber es bleibt ein Unbehagen. :-/


----------



## KatanaxXx (30. Januar 2017)

Pimptacular schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das man in der Regel auf Hardwarebeschleunigung für Videos und Co. in ner VM verzichten muss. Daher eignet sich das leider nicht um Pornos zu streamen



Nope geht auch am einfachsten z.B. mit Sandboxie 




BladerzZZ schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit langer Zeit die Schiene:  Defender + Adblocker + gesunder Menschenverstand und siehe da läuft echt  gut. Verzichte gerne auf den Müll von AV-Software.


Adblocker ist nicht so wichtig wie Noscript, seht auch mal die default config des Tor Browsers an nicht ohne Grund sind da bereits nen paar wichtige Plugins mit drauf und ich glaube kaum das diese Leute nicht wissen was Sie tuen


----------



## Nedum (30. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Nein, gerade das ist absoluter Blödsninn. Es gibt nichts wichtigeres, als sein System aktuell zu halten. Ich weiß nicht, wie Du auf den Trichter kommst, eine solche Behauptung aufzustellen, um AV-Gegner zu diskreditieren.
> 
> Sein System aktuell zu halten ist weit aus weniger problematisch als die Probleme, die man sich mit AV Tools einfängt. Sicher: Jedes Update beinhaltet auch das Risiko, dass das Update selbst verseucht ist, weswegen man generell die Zahl der Tools auf das notwendige begrenzen sollte. Dennoch: Nichts ist besser als die Menge der Angriffsmöglichkeiten einzuschränken, und das geht eben am besten über Updates.



Naja, so ganz durchdacht ist deine Denkweise aber auch nicht, zumindest wenn es um das Für und Wider des Einsatzes von VS geht.
Richtig ist, dass Updates wichtig sind ABER weshalb und vor allem wann werden denn Updates eingespielt?
Hier erfolgt zu 99% eine Reaktion, also immer zeitverzögert. Man kann auch sagen; wenn es zu spät ist.
Auch die "Brain.exe" muss aktiv sein und das nötige Wissen VORHER haben, um Angriffe erfolgreich abwehren zu können: Aktion erfolgt vor Reaktion.
Der Vorteil eines Virenscanners liegt ja nicht in der 100% Wirksamkeit, sondern im Umfang der Reaktionsmöglichkeiten, die eine "Otto-normal-Verbraucher" nie im Leben mitbringen kann.
Das Übel eines Virenscanner, also der massive Eingriff in das System, ist im Vergleich zum Übel des Verlusts von Daten und dem Finanziellen Aufwand oder sogar Verlust, ein vergleichbar geringer.
Auf Virenscanner zu verzichten ist ebenso Sinnvoll wie zu behaupten, dass, wenn man umsichtig Auto fährt, man nie einen Sicherheitsgurt braucht.
Die Variablen sind einfach viel zu groß, um das händisch zu managen, was besonders dann zu sehen ist, wenn sich die kriminelle Energie auf etwas fokussiert (siehe das ach so unglaublich sichere Linux).
Wer seine Brain.exe benutzt und Virenscanner lediglich als eine Unterstützung ansieht, ist der wahre Gewinner des Hase und Igel Spiels.
Wer stupide behauptet, dass das Abschalten von Virenscannern der beste Weg ist, um nicht von Viren befallen zu werden, ist, in meine Augen, weit davon entfernt seine Brain.exe vernünftig zu nutzen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (30. Januar 2017)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon öfter aufgefallen, dass viele User regelmäßig ihren Nickname ändern.
> Dir nicht?
> Da kann ja eigentlich nur der Hintergrund sein eine Sperre zu umgehen, oder weil einem ältere Post "peinlich" sind.
> Aber das Thema ist hier offtopic, und ich werde auch dazu nichts mehr schreiben.



Ich werd hier auch alle paar Tage für 72h+ gesperrt (meist unberechtigt) und mein Nutzername ist immer noch gleich.


----------



## Nedum (30. Januar 2017)

cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ist das Windows sein Problem, wenn andere AV-Programme ihre Hausaufgaben in Sachen Sicherheitslücken und Updates nicht machen?
> 
> Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de
> 
> Aber hey...Hauptsache man bleibt in seiner Komfortzone und fühlt sich (scheinbar) sicher. Welche Attacken es heutzutage gibt und wie leicht es immer noch ist auf ihr Windows System zu kommen, ohne dass sie etwas wirklich davon merken, habe ich unten  schon ausführlich beschrieben. Aber für viele ist das dann eben Gotteslästerung, weil man sich dann selbst um seine eigene Sicherheit kümmern muss. Und nein, das wollen die meisten natürlich nicht. Sie verlassen sich dann auf ihr Lieblings-AV Programm ihrer Wahl.



Was denn nun?
Sind die OS nun sicher genug, sodass Angriffe von außen in der Regel geblockt werden oder nicht?
Warum wird eine Festplatte verschlüsselt, wenn der Nutzer eine Makrodatei öffnet?
Warum verhindert das der OS Hersteller nicht?
Warum sind ständig Sicherheitsupdates nötig und warum erfolgen die zu 99,999999% immer erst nachdem etwas passiert ist?

Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die eben nicht (angebliche) PC Profis sind und die man ständig an die Hand nehmen muss. Wenn das der OS Entwickler nicht kann, dann wird, früher oder später, jemand die Lücke ausfüllen und so lange das besser ist als nichts zu tun, können sich "PC Profis" den Mund fusselig reden, es wird es aber nicht besser machen. Auch sehe ich hier nicht die Schuld des Entwicklers der AV Programme.
Die Behauptung des "ehemals" Beschäftigten, ist für den "DAU" mehr als gefährlich.


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Januar 2017)

@ Nedum Angriffe die von außen kommen blockt die Windows-Firewall schon sehr gut. Für Angriffe die vor allem über Javascript im Webbrowser selbst ausgeführt werden nutze ich No-Script, denn dort nutzt auch nichts die eigene Firewall, da sie ansonsten den Webbrowser blockieren müsste. Und ich nutze den Defender hauptsächlich, weil sich Microsoft wenigstens an die eigenen Sicherheitsstandards hält. Perfekt ist der Defender sicherlich aber trotzdem nicht.

Eyes Above The Waves: Disable Your Antivirus Software (Except Microsoft's)


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

hellm schrieb:


> Spyware die mich mit Werbung nervt? Klar, brauch ich auf meinem Rechner, ich hab ja Angst vor dem bösen Virus.
> 
> Wenn ich mir sowas einfange, ist das letzte was ich brauche eine schlaue Software die mich darauf hinweist. Der Defender kann das auch noch, mit weniger Ressourcen und weniger nervend. Außerdem schützt so ein Virenscanner nicht vor Adware, und macht das Surfen im Netz nicht sicher. Erstmal muss die Schadsoftware erkannt, und dann auch noch erfolgreich bekämpft werden. Da sollte man schon vorher in Sicherheit investieren und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.



Wenn man in ein Forum voller Linux Nerds geht ist das erste was man hört was willste mit einem Av hier wird in Sicherheit Investiert.

Also erstmal muss man folgendes beachten,die Leute die in Hochranigen IT Firmen wie Mozilla und Co Arbeiten haben jeden Tag mit dem zu tun was wir ihnen an Problemen senden.Dazu kommt noch das Böse Menschen versuchen lücken in ihrer Software für ihre zwecke zu missbrauchen.

Der home User weiß nur was er in Zeitschriften und Co liest und vertraut darauf und wenn dort steht Kaspersky hat 100% erkennung dann ist das toll für den Home User.

Aber die jenigen die bei den Hochranigen Firmen arbeiten kennen sich viel besser mit der Materie aus da es ihr Job ist.An dem was auf den Blog steht ist etwas wahres dran,zumal es auch das wiederspiegelt was die ganze Linux Community seit Jahren Predigt und auch hier schon diverse Beispiele genannt wurden die einen Av überflüssig machen.


----------



## Kondar (30. Januar 2017)

Ex-Firefox-Entwickler wettert gegen Antiviren-Software | heise online

Haben auch was dazu geschrieben.
Lese ich mir mal durch.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Wenn man in ein Forum voller Linux Nerds geht ist das erste was man hört was willste mit einem Av hier wird in Sicherheit Investiert.



Das selbe schallt Dir auch in einem Apple Forum entgegen. Und in beiden Fällen steht die gefühlte Sicherheit auf sehr tönernen Füßen.



Kondar schrieb:


> Ex-Firefox-Entwickler wettert gegen Antiviren-Software | heise online
> 
> Haben auch was dazu geschrieben.
> Lese ich mir mal durch.



Den Aspekt, den Heise komplett außer Acht lässt, ist die zusätzliche Gefahr, die AV-Scanner mit sich bringen - dadurch dass sie selbst ja auch ein potentielles Einfallstor darstellen.


----------



## XXTREME (30. Januar 2017)

Anti-Virus Software...was ist das  ?!


----------



## einjojo (30. Januar 2017)

was sind denn überhaupt ein Virus, Malware oder Trojaner? gibt es da  feste Definitionen?  was ist den Facebook? spyware? mit den wissen der Nutzer ausspioniert zu werden... oder andersherum wo wird man denn nicht ausspioniert?


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das selbe schallt Dir auch in einem Apple Forum entgegen. Und in beiden Fällen steht die gefühlte Sicherheit auf sehr tönernen Füßen.



Nur der Windows Nutzter hat es noch nicht verstanden weil der AV so stark in seinem Kopf verankert ist das er sich total unsicher ohne ihn fühlt. 

Norten und alle anderen haben völlig Recht,der Av ist tot und es muss ein besserer Ansatz her.

Bei allen die einen Av nutzten hört man das selbe wie bei denenn die keinen nutzten und jetzt kommts.


Av nutzter sagen immer  ich hab seit Jahren den und den Av  und hatte NIE etwas.

Leute die kein Av nutzten sagen der AV ist müll ich hatte noch NIE probleme mit Schadware.


Na wem fällt es auf,richtig in beiden fällen hat Brain.exe funktioniert und der AV ist wirklich überflüssig.


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. Januar 2017)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Ich werd hier auch alle paar Tage für 72h+ gesperrt (meist unberechtigt)


Klaar


----------



## sgdJacksy (30. Januar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Nur der Windows Nutzter hat es noch nicht verstanden weil der AV so stark in seinem Kopf verankert ist das er sich total unsicher ohne ihn fühlt.
> 
> Norten und alle anderen haben völlig Recht,der Av ist tot und es muss ein besserer Ansatz her.
> 
> ...



Kenne aber noch die dritte Art von Nutzer:
AV Software installiert => Surf,Surf,Surf => Schadsoftware erkannt => wird Bereinigt => Neustart

BSOD: Error WindowsXYZ.dll konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Vor 2 Wochen so gesehen bei einem Kollegen der DriveImageXML installiert hatte und darauf Kaspersky meinte es sei Schadsoftware.
BTW: System war dann tot.


----------



## MKSi (30. Januar 2017)

Ein Freund von mir hat alle paar Tage einen Verschlüsselungs- Trojaner auf dem Laptop weil er sich alle Nase auf Porno und illegalen Filmseiten herumtreibt. Der drückt dann nach dem Neustart die gewohnten Tasten und spielt von der Rettung Partition Windows neu auf, tippt das WLAN Passwort ein und surft weiter. Wichtige Sachen speichert er nur auf USB Stücks.

Und nein, dass ist kein Witz denn so kann man es natürlich auch machen.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (30. Januar 2017)

Die Aussage brain.exe würde immer und überall reichen ist totaler Blödsinn. Jeder surft mal Seiten an die er nicht kennt und selbst bekannte Seiten können gehackt werden, sodass man sich einen Drive By Download einfängt. Und je nachdem was es ist merkt man an der Systemleistung 0,nix. Besonders wenn es sich um eine Injektion in einen Browser handelt. Dann läuft der Schadcode einfach unter der Browser.exe.

Mit einen Antiviren Programm hat man immerhin noch die Hoffnung etwas zu erkennen, während der Windows Defender keine guten Raten aufweist.

Würde das Gehirn und die Wahrnehmung ausreichen, bräuchte man auch im Auto keinen Airbag und Sicherheitsgurte.

Fakt ist für den normalen Anwender bleibt es eine gute Lösung, während es für Linux und VM Anwender auch obsolet sein kann. 

Aber zu behaupten das wäre allgemein unnütz wäre gefährlich.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Die Aussage brain.exe würde immer und überall reichen ist totaler Blödsinn. Jeder surft mal Seiten an die er nicht kennt und selbst bekannte Seiten können gehackt werden, sodass man sich einen Drive By Download einfängt. Und je nachdem was es ist merkt man an der Systemleistung 0,nix. Besonders wenn es sich um eine Injektion in einen Browser handelt. Dann läuft der Schadcode einfach unter der Browser.exe.



Du tust ja gerade so als gäbe es ständig Zero-Days Exploits bei denen man sich per Drive-By Schadcode einfängt. Dem ist aber nicht so. ZD Exloits sind teuer und werden hauptsächluch ganz gezielt gegen bestimmte Personen(gruppen) eingesetzt. 

Wer mit einem Drive-By infiziert wird, hat vermutlich schlicht sein System nicht sauber aktualisiert.

Außerdem: gegen einen ZD hilft auch kein Virenscanner!


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

Umfrage in Sekunden, na macht mal alle mit 

Nutzt du einen Antivirus und hattest du schonmal Probleme mit Schadware - StrawPoll.de

Den link könnt ihr auch teilen,währe jedenfals cool für ein größeres Ergebnis


----------



## BloodKnight989 (30. Januar 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Du tust ja gerade so als gäbe es ständig Zero-Days Exploits bei denen man sich per Drive-By Schadcode einfängt. Dem ist aber nicht so. ZD Exloits sind teuer und werden hauptsächluch ganz gezielt gegen bestimmte Personen(gruppen) eingesetzt.
> 
> Wer mit einem Drive-By infiziert wird, hat vermutlich schlicht sein System nicht sauber aktualisiert.
> 
> Außerdem: gegen einen ZD hilft auch kein Virenscanner!




So meinte ich das gar nicht. Ich meine nur, dass auch die größte Aufmerksamkeit nichts nützt.

Jeder hat doch ein paar Freunde und Bekannte, von denen man schnell was auf den Stick kopieren will o.Ä. bzw wenn man sich auf einer LAN herum treibt. 

Hier kann eine AV-Software hilfreich.

Ich will AV Software gar nicht schön reden, aber ich halte es besonders für unbedarfte Nutzer für eine gute Möglichkeit den Schutz zu erhöhen. Den perfekten Schutz gibt es aber sowieso nie.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Umfrage in Sekunden, na macht mal alle mit
> 
> Nutzt du einen Antivirus und hattest du schonmal Probleme mit Schadware - StrawPoll.de



Das hättest Du ein klein wenig präzisieren können: Schließlich ist auch MS Defender ein AV-Tool.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> So meinte ich das gar nicht. Ich meine nur, dass auch die größte Aufmerksamkeit nichts nützt.
> 
> Jeder hat doch ein paar Freunde und Bekannte, von denen man schnell was auf den Stick kopieren will o.Ä. bzw wenn man sich auf einer LAN herum treibt.
> 
> Hier kann eine AV-Software hilfreich.



Ich würde nie ein Programm, das mir von nem Freund auf nem Stick gegeben wird, starten. NIE. Entweder er sagt mir, woher er das Teil her hat, dann hole ich es mir selbst. Oder ich lass es. Das ist grundsätzliches 1x1. Wer das nicht geschnallt hat, der sollte sich auch nicht wundern. Ein AV-Scanner hilft da auch nur sehr begrenzt. 

Wenn ich mal irgendwoher ein File habe, das mir suspekt ist, dann kann ich das immer noch gezielt einem der diversen Web-Online-Scanner vorwerfen oder ich boote eben meinen Offline-Scanner durch und lass die Datei scannen. Aber auch dann hätte ich kein gutes Gefühl und würde es, wenn es ein Exe ist, und ich unbedingt wissen muss, was es ist, vermutlich nur in einer VM starten wollen. 



BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Ich will AV Software gar nicht schön reden, aber ich halte es besonders für unbedarfte Nutzer für eine gute Möglichkeit den Schutz zu erhöhen. Den perfekten Schutz gibt es aber sowieso nie.



Das gefährliche ist, dass sich die Leute auf den AV-Scanner verlassen und sich in Sicherheit wiegen. Und deswegen gedankenlos einfach mal nen Stick vom Schulhofspezl in den eigenen Rechner stecken und das File darauf anklicken.


----------



## Spinal (30. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe mich mit der Materie zu wenig beschäftigt um eine fundierte Aussage bezüglich der Thematik machen zu können, aber ich habe eine sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Ich hatte mir mal für kleines Geld ein Avira Lizenz gekauft. Ich hatte MIT der Lizenz deutlich mehr Ärger/Werbung als ohne. An die lizensierte Software zu kommen ist kompliziert (nicht einfach Kostenlose Version laden und Key eingeben). Dann bekam ich einen Newsletter der einen für dumm verkauft (TuneUp hier, Turboboost da, CleanUp Zeugs usw.) den ich nicht mal ohne weiteres abbestellen konnte. Denn der Link zum abbestellen führte zu meinem Benutzerkonto und dort wurde die Einstellung nicht übernommen das ich den Newsletter nicht erhalten will. Zu allem Überfluss hatte ich mich gar nicht zu dem dämlichen Newsletter angemeldet, das war die Standardeinstellung (meines Wissens nach nicht erlaubt).
Ich musste also den Support kontaktieren um den Scheiss nicht mehr zu bekommen. Auf die Frage, wie vertrauensvoll eine Software sein kann, die es nicht mal hinbekommt eine simple "Newsletter-abbestellung" durchzuführen, blieb natürlich genau so unbeantwortet wie die Frage nach der Anmeldung des Newsletters.
Ich für meinen Teil werde spätestens nach Ablauf der Lizenz auf externe Virenscanner verzichten.


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

Es gibt wirklich bessere Methoden sich zu schützen und wie man Robert O'Callahan entnehmen kann hätte er sich lieber mit der Sicherheit des Browsers beschäftigt und das zeigt das er Angagiert ist und ihm Sicherheit nicht egal ist.


----------



## Gysi1901 (30. Januar 2017)

Mir kommt keine Antiviren-Software mehr auf den Rechner. Verursacht reihenweise nervige Probleme, verlangsamt das System und bringt in den seltensten Fällen etwas - oder macht alles nur noch schlimmer, wie ich jetzt lese.
Ich sichere sehr häufig meine Daten. Wenn ich mir alle paar Jahre Schadsoftware einfange, wird alles komplett frisch eingerichtet. Das mag vier Stunden dauern, aber die Netto-"Arbeitszeit" beträgt vielleicht 40 Minuten. Dazu ist das System danach wieder schneller. Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass ich das System neu aufsetze, ein Virus würde mich nur zu meinem Glück zwingen.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (30. Januar 2017)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Mir kommt keine Antiviren-Software mehr auf den Rechner. Verursacht reihenweise nervige Probleme, verlangsamt das System und bringt in den seltensten Fällen etwas - oder macht alles nur noch schlimmer, wie ich jetzt lese.
> Ich sichere sehr häufig meine Daten. Wenn ich mir alle paar Jahre Schadsoftware einfange, wird alles komplett frisch eingerichtet. Das mag vier Stunden dauern, aber die Netto-"Arbeitszeit" beträgt vielleicht 40 Minuten. Dazu ist das System danach wieder schneller. Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass ich das System neu aufsetze, ein Virus würde mich nur zu meinem Glück zwingen.




Zu dem Thema gibt es einen Langzeit-Test von AV-Test der gerade läuft. Da zeigen sie, dass die meisten Schädlinge von Antivirensoftware restlos entfernt werden kann. Fand ich sehr interessant, da das neu installieren ja bisher bei vielen die bewährte Methode ist. Je nach Grad der Infektion scheint es jedoch eine gute Alternative zu sein. 
Wenn man kritische Themen wie Online-Banking betreibt, sollte man sich das trotzdem immer zweimal überlegen...


----------



## Grestorn (30. Januar 2017)

BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Wenn man kritische Themen wie Online-Banking betreibt, sollte man sich das trotzdem immer zweimal überlegen...



Online-Banking sollte man immer so betreiben, dass es auch dann noch sicher ist, wenn der Rechner kompromitiert ist. Sonst hat man von vorne herein einen Fehler gemacht.


----------



## wurstkuchen (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mindestens alle 2 Wochen einen Fehlalarm durch AV, egal welche, und bin es leid, Fehl-Proben einzuschicken. Sobald mir ein AV automatisch etwas lösht und mir keinerlei (schnelle) Gui anbietet, meine Daten, die es unberechtigt gelöscht hat, wieder herzustellen, kommt mir der Drecks lebenslang vom Rechner. Bisher hält sich AVG ganz gut.


----------



## Kugelfisch (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, der Thread weist mittlerweile 115 Stück auf. Dennoch scheinen viele User sich nicht von der alten Denkweise lösen zu können, dass AV-Software ein elementares Tool für die Rechnersicherheit sei. Kein Wunder, wurde es uns doch auch Jahre lang von der Fachpresse so eingebläut. Bereits Ende letzten Jahres ist auf Golem ein in meinen Augen gut recherchierter Artikel mit weiterführenden Links erschienen, der sich genau mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzt: Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de

Ich kann diesen Artikel für interessierte Leser nur empfehlen, dadurch werden die Aussagen des hier zitierten ehemaligen Mozilla Entwicklers nur glaubwürdiger und verständlicher.


----------



## Kubiac (30. Januar 2017)

Pimptacular schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das man in der Regel auf Hardwarebeschleunigung für Videos und Co. in ner VM verzichten muss. Daher eignet sich das leider nicht um Pornos zu streamen



Das ist falsch. 
Mit dem Hyper-V, das jede Windows 10 Prof. Version hat, ist streamen von Videos kein Problem. Sogar zocken ist möglich. Natürlich nicht mit voller Leistung. Ein wenig wird da schon eingebüßt.


----------



## Kubiac (30. Januar 2017)

hellm schrieb:


> Spyware die mich mit Werbung nervt? Klar, brauch ich auf meinem Rechner, ich hab ja Angst vor dem bösen Virus.
> 
> Wenn ich mir sowas einfange, ist das letzte was ich brauche eine schlaue Software die mich darauf hinweist. Der Defender kann das auch noch, mit weniger Ressourcen und weniger nervend. Außerdem schützt so ein Virenscanner nicht vor Adware, und macht das Surfen im Netz nicht sicher. Erstmal muss die Schadsoftware erkannt, und dann auch noch erfolgreich bekämpft werden. Da sollte man schon vorher in Sicherheit investieren und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen.


Adware und PUA Erkennung kann man per Registry Hack den Defender aktivieren. Einfach mal danach im Netz suchen.


----------



## restX3 (30. Januar 2017)

Na dann toi toi toi. Hab gerade Avast nach 4 bis 5 Jahre zufriedener Nutzung gelöscht und lasse nur noch den Win Defender laufen. Mal schauen was dran ist und wie lange mein System noch sauber ist^^.
Am Laptop bleibt Avast aber drauf. Schließlich läuft meine gekaufte Lizenz noch bis 2018.


----------



## cuban13581 (30. Januar 2017)

restX3 schrieb:


> Na dann toi toi toi. Hab gerade Avast nach 4 bis 5 Jahre zufriedener Nutzung gelöscht und lasse nur noch den Win Defender laufen. Mal schauen was dran ist und wie lange mein System noch sauber ist^^.
> Am Laptop bleibt Avast aber drauf. Schließlich läuft meine gekaufte Lizenz noch bis 2018.



Ich kann dich beruhigen, mit beiden AV-Prorgrammen wirst du nie ein wirkliches sauberes System haben können. Aber wenigsten beim Defender werden die Sicherheitstandards eingehalten. Es geht in den Artikel mehr um ein sicheres Grundgerüst als um die Erkennungsrate von bekannter Malware. Nutze Noscript und lasse nur Javascript auf Seiten zu, denen du vertraust. Heutiger Schadcode wird von Hackern so verfeinert, dass du nichts davon mitbekommst.


----------



## Sam (30. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich bisher was böses hatte, war es auch meine Schuld weil ich etwas ausgeführt hatte vor dem man mich gewarnt hatte.
Allerdings darf man die vielen Male nicht vergessen als gesagt wurde, da ist etwas böse und war es überhaupt nicht.
Trotzdem habe ich AVAST drauf, hat mich ein paar mal vor bösen Webseiten gewarnt.
Früher hatte ich auch noch eine Firewall drauf mit ich alle Verbindungen und ausführen von Dateien genau kontrollieren konnte. Lief eine Weile ganz gut, aber irgendwann habe ich bemerkt das viele Probleme die ich hatte irgendwie auf die Firewall zurückzuführen waren.
Inzwischen bin ich zu der Einsicht gekommen, das mir Windows Firewall und ein Gratis Virenscanner reichen in kombination mit meiner langen Erfahrung im Internet und regelmäßigen Updates aller wichtigen Software.

Im Grunde gibt es Viren auch nicht mehr, Schadsoftware wird einem vollautomatisch untergeschoben oder man wird dazu gebracht sie selber zu installieren. Die Viren von früher waren was ganz anderes.
Ich denke da wird sich in Zukunft einiges ändern müssen in Sachen Sicherheitssoftware.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (30. Januar 2017)

Kugelfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, der Thread weist mittlerweile 115 Stück auf. Dennoch scheinen viele User sich nicht von der alten Denkweise lösen zu können, dass AV-Software ein elementares Tool für die Rechnersicherheit sei. Kein Wunder, wurde es uns doch auch Jahre lang von der Fachpresse so eingebläut. Bereits Ende letzten Jahres ist auf Golem ein in meinen Augen gut recherchierter Artikel mit weiterführenden Links erschienen, der sich genau mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzt: Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de
> 
> Ich kann diesen Artikel für interessierte Leser nur empfehlen, dadurch werden die Aussagen des hier zitierten ehemaligen Mozilla Entwicklers nur glaubwürdiger und verständlicher.



Sehr interessanter Artikel, der das ganze auch mal ausführlich behandelt. Dadurch wird die ganze Diskussion hier für mich etwas fachlich fundierter!

Allerdings ist es etwas makaber, das gerade Google mit dem Project Zero aussagt, wie fehleranfällig AV-Software doch ist und das Updates das wichtigste sind. Allerdings schafft es Google selbst bei Android nicht die Hersteller dazu zu bringen einigermaßen aktuelle OS Versionen herauszugeben. Stattdessen dümpeln viele Nutzer deren Handys gerade mal 1-2 Jahre alt sind mit uralten Android Versionen herum. Zumal immer wieder große Lücken in Android vorhanden sind.

Interessant ist natürlich, dass die Erkennung von Viren und Schadprogrammen mittlerweile komplett überholt ist und sich dennoch nicht viel ändert. Bei der heutigen Geschwindigkeit in der sich Viren ändern lassen und verfügbar sind, nutzt das teilweise nicht mehr viel.

Zum Thema der Komplexität von AV-Software:
Klar umfangreiche Programme bieten mehr Angriffsfläche, dennoch macht es für mich teilweise noch mehr Sinn endlich ein voll modulare Windows-Installation anzubieten, welche auch einfach zu bedienen ist. Dadurch könnte man die Installation von zahlreichen ungenutzten Diensten verhindern. Das verringert neben Ressourcen-Verbrauch und Speicher-Auslastung auch die Angriffsfläche. Beispiele sind Remote-Desktop-Dienst oder Cortana. Statt das ganze mal zu reduzieren kommen alle möglichen Funktionen mit jedem Update dazu. Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Windows, sondern auch für Android oder der neuen Office Version, welche direkt mit zusätzlichen kleinen Programmen/Diensten um sich schmeißt.

Für mich persönlich ist diese "neue" kritischere Sichtweise gut und ich werde beim Ende der Lizenz auch hinterfragen, ob es Sinn macht weiterhin dafür zu zahlen. Wie immer im Leben ist die Diskussion ein für und wieder...


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. Januar 2017)

Wie gesagt. Passen einfach auf was für e-mail anhänge ihr downloadet. Wo ihr euch was anschauen im Internet usw..  Ihr seid selber dafür zuständig wie sauber euer Rechner läuft.  

Wenn ihr fremde dateien laden wollt dann nur über einen Zweit rechner oder so ein Laptop der nur 100 euro kostet . da könnt ihr gerne machen was ihr wollt. Mein Haupt pc bleibt die mutter aller Computer. 
Der ist nur für Steam und teamspeak. der rest interessiert den Rechner nicht. Andere Anwendungen lasse ich auf meinem laptop laufen. bin damit auf böse seiten. Im falle eines falles kommt da einfach Windows neu drauf.

Ein zweit-rechner kann ein Kondom im pc- Segment sein.


----------



## fotoman (30. Januar 2017)

BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Allerdings schafft es Google selbst bei Android nicht die Hersteller dazu zu bringen einigermaßen aktuelle OS Versionen herauszugeben.


Ist das jetzt die Aufgabe des OS-Herstellers, der seinen OEMs erlaubt, das System nahezu beliebig zu erweitern/verändern?



BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Interessant ist natürlich, dass die Erkennung von Viren und Schadprogrammen mittlerweile komplett überholt ist und sich dennoch nicht viel ändert.


Was ist daran interessant? Willst Du von einer "Wächtersoftware" alle paar Minuten mit einem Fehlalarm genervt werden, weil sie wieder mal ein eigentlich normales Verhalten der von Dir genutzten Software als Schadhaft erkannt hat? Mir genügt da schon die Gängelung von Windows durch das immer weiter um sich greifende UAC.



BloodKnight989 schrieb:


> Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Windows, sondern auch für Android oder der neuen Office Version, welche direkt mit zusätzlichen kleinen Programmen/Diensten um sich schmeißt.


Um nicht den dritten "großen" zu vergessen: Apple, egal ob mit iOS oder macOS. Linux bleibt auch nur deshalb oft verschont, weil es in Desktop-Bereich unr sehr selten genutzt wird und die wenigen Installaationen dann so inhomogen sind, dass ein allgemeiner Angriff abseits von ein paar Standardkomponenten viel zu Aufwändig wäre. Dass das nicht immer funktioniert (wenn auch nicht mit Linux-Desktops), hat sich vor kurzem ja schön gezeigt.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Januar 2017)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Passen einfach auf was für e-mail anhänge ihr downloadet. Wo ihr euch was anschauen im Internet usw..  Ihr seid selber dafür zuständig wie sauber euer Rechner läuft.
> 
> Wenn ihr fremde dateien laden wollt dann nur über einen Zweit rechner oder so ein Laptop der nur 100 euro kostet . da könnt ihr gerne machen was ihr wollt. Mein Haupt pc bleibt die mutter aller Computer.
> Der ist nur für Steam und teamspeak. der rest interessiert den Rechner nicht. Andere Anwendungen lasse ich auf meinem laptop laufen. bin damit auf böse seiten. Im falle eines falles kommt da einfach Windows neu drauf.
> ...




aha na dann passt ja alles


----------



## Anmana (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich unterstütze die einhellige Meinung, dass es im privatem Bereich mit ausreichend Sachkenntnis ausreichen kann, auf Window eigene Boardmittel zu setzen. Speziell dann, wenn es darum geht, so wenig Angriffsfläche wie möglich zu bieten. Dann installiert man aber bitte auch grundsätzlich keine Software von anderen Herstellern, da dies die komplette Argumentation obsolet führt. Wer in der CVE Datenbank mal nach seinen Haus und Hof Tools und Programmen sucht, wird wahrscheinlich erstmal überrascht sein, was es da alles mal gab und gegenwärtig gibt an Schwachstellen, die ebenfalls durch eine einfache Installation diesen negativen Benefit bieten.
Die tiefen Eingriffe in das System durch Filtertreiber und Co der diversen Sicherheitskomponenten sind auch nicht jedermans Sache und privat surfe ich auch ganz entspannt ohne zusätzliche Sicherheitssoftware.

Für ein gewachsenes" Firmennetzwerk gebe ich Dir aber Brief und Siegel, dass man nicht EINEN Monat, nicht mal eine Woche, ohne Schutzsoftware auskommst, die in diesem Kontext den Namen mal mehr als verdient hat! Da kann man mit GPOs und DMZ'ten, V-Lans, Firewallcluster, Schnittstellenüberwachung arbeiten wie man möchte: Es findet sich immer jemand, der was nicht vorhersehbares macht. Und wenn nur die E-Mail mit 'nem noch nicht Signaturerfasstem Exploit an eine Kollegin verschickt mit dem, über den Schreibtisch gerufenen, Satz "Kannst DU mal gucken, ob Du die Datei aufbekommst? Bei mir passiert da nichts."
Alles schon erlebt, alles schon mitgemacht, alles schon bereinigen müssen und das ist mal echt großer Mist. Backupstrategie hin oder her, man KANN auch nicht immer alle Systeme neu aufsetzen, Backup einspielen und fertig. So einfach ist das ja dann leider in der Praxis nicht immer (auch wenn es so sein sollte!)...

Also: Im Firmenumfeld halte ich es für absolut notwendig, eine gescheite Sicherheitsstrategie mithilfe eines SOCs oder SaaS zu gewährleisten (von gesetzlichen Auflagen einmal gänzlich abgesehen!) aber privat bin ich voll bei euch: Wer mit Sinn und Verstand, und auch gerne mal mit Tante google, im Netz unterwegs ist, wird selten Probleme bekommen, auszuschließen sollte das aber keiner und auch Privat IMMER ein redundantes Backup seiner größten digitalen Schätze (Familienfotos zum Beispiel) in der Hinterhand haben.

Mfg


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

Wir hatten das ja noch garnicht angesprochen und irgendwie ist es in vergessenheit geraten in der Disskusion aber um sein System Up2Date zu halten sind SUMo und DUMo sehr praktisch.

Eine alternative ist auch der Secunia Personal Sofware Inspector,verfügt aber nicht über eine so große Datenbank wie SUMo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Januar 2017)

Ich würde mal sagen AV-Software ist Licht und Schatten. Die 100%ige Sicherheit gibt es nicht, außer man bleibt offline.

Microsoft kündigt doch sogar für Unternehmen einen erweiterten Bedrohungsschutz namens Windows Defender Advanced Threat Protection für Windows 10 an. Gerade dort sollten doch Leute schon mit Brain2.exe sitzen und während der Arbeitszeit keine *-seiten aufrufen.

Wie überall sind auch im Netz die Bedrohungen vielfältiger geworden. Wenn jemandem der MS Defender genügt, ist doch auch gut. Fährt ja auch nicht jeder einen Sportwagen, zum Pendeln tuts auch ein Kleinwagen.


----------



## Grenada (30. Januar 2017)

Ich glaub was viele noch nciht so verstanden haben ist das Schadware ziemlich beschränkt ist um ein System zu Infizieren.Im Prinzip gibt es den Weg über eine Sicherheitslücke und den User selber.

Darum schwören IT experten auch auf Updates wie in dieser Grafik 
Ex-Firefox-Entwickler rat zur De-Installation von AV-Software | heise Security
Die Ansichten zu den wichtigsten Maßnahmen zur Online-Sicherheit differieren zwischen Laien und Sicherheitsexperten gewaltig.

Die erste bastion wurde somit geschützt und das sind alle wichtigen Schwachstellen zu beseitigen.Der Av beseitigt keine Schwachstelle.Er soll eine Schdware beseitigen die er unter umständen garnicht erkennen wird und wenn User keine Updates pflegt landet die Schadware noch immer im System weil die Lücke eben noch offen ist.

Und wie in diversen Artikeln erwähnt die hier gepostet wurden schafft Antivirensoftware nur neue Lücken durch ihr Agressives verhalten was von vielen bestätigt wird.Der Av arbeitet im Kernel von Windows und da zählt nunmal das Highlander gestzt (es kann nur einen geben).

Daher lassen sich auch keine 2 AVs miteinander kombinieren was früher von vielen versucht wurde und daran gescheitert sind.

Es geht halt in der Aussage von Robert O'Callahan darum das der AV die Sicherheit des Browsers durch sein Agressives verhalten zu nichte macht und neue Lücken dadurch öffnet.

Und all das ist sehr wichtig zu beachten,was glaubt ihr denn warum Botnetze so groß werden können Botnet - Wikipedia

Einmal weil die Opfer keine Updates installieren und weil der AV die Schadware garnicht erst findet.Würde der AV in der large sein die Schadware wirklich zu finden währe das Botnet niemals so irre groß was mich wider zu den Punkt Undected von meinem ersten Post auf Seite 1 bringt.

Fully undetectable - Wikipedia

Bei all den Usern die nicht Teil eines solchen Botnetzes sind hat Brain.exe funktioniert,unabhänig davon ob sie einen AV nutzen oder nicht.

Und das absolut Paradoxe ist welcher Browser ist den für euch alle hier der beste,ganz klar kommt die Antwort Firefox und Chrome.

So und der Angestellte Tavis Ormandy von Google sagt das gleiche wie Robert O'Callahan von Firefox.WIe kann den die Person die für die FIrma Arbeitet welches das Produkt entwickelt welches man für das beste hält keine Ahnung haben.

das ist doch irgendwie Paradox.

User findet Browser XY als den besten und Mitarbeiter der Firma sagt ich würde das Produkt was du so magst gern sicherer machen aber folgende Software hindert mich halt daran aus den und den gründen.

User schreit auf wuuuusssssss wie kannst du das sagen,du hast ja keine Ahnung.

öööööö jaaaa mmmhhhhhh oO? 

Diese Experten wissen schon was sie sagen weil sie genau das feststellen und der User nur Oberflächlich etwas weiß,aber nicht von der Tieferen Materie und genau um die geht es hier.


----------



## mcmarky (30. Januar 2017)

Vielleicht sollten die Browser- und AV-Experten einfach mal zusammenarbeiten... 

Merkwürdig, dass mein PC damals beim Browsen mit dem Firefox (und MS Defender) sich einen Virus gefangen hat. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich besser auch noch den Defender deaktivieren sollen, dann wäre bestimmt nix passiert.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (30. Januar 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Wir hatten das ja noch garnicht angesprochen und irgendwie ist es in vergessenheit geraten in der Disskusion aber um sein System Up2Date zu halten sind SUMo und DUMo sehr praktisch.
> 
> Eine alternative ist auch der Secunia Personal Sofware Inspector,verfügt aber nicht über eine so große Datenbank wie SUMo.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XHbs11r.png



Danke für den Tip mit SUMo, das kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Mario2002 (30. Januar 2017)

Also ich fühl mich ohne AV Software nicht wohl dabei.
Habe wieder Avast installiert. Irgendwie bekomme ich Zustände, wenn ich mich nur auf den Defender verlassen soll.
Vielleicht ist es gewohnheit, oder nur Angst. Wenigstens wird es hier einige geben, die den Kopf schütteln, weil zu viel schiss habe, von Viren befallen zu werden.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2017)

Die Angst ist berechtigt, und ich selbst lasse MSE und Avast ja auch parallel laufen, empfehle auch so eine Kombi.
Es kommt halt darauf an, welche Seiten du im Netz besuchst.
Da gibt es schon sehr verseuchte Seiten. ^^


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2017)

Meine letzte Erfahrung mit MSE ist, dass ein Programm welches ich vor 5 Jahren geschrieben und kompiliert habe plötzlich zum Trojaner erklärt wurde. Ein Hoch auf Heuristik  .


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2017)

> Deaktivieren Sie Anti-Virus-Software!


So eine Beule hatte ich gerade auf der Werkbank.
144 Viren gefunden, Betriebssystem so zugemüllt, daß es nicht startete.

Einige  Stunden Entseuchung und Wiederherstellung ... .

Was raucht der Kerl?


----------



## blasiusx (31. Januar 2017)

Wenn man schon so konsequent sein will, und durch externe Software keine Sicherheitslücken reissen will, muss man auf wesentlich mehr Software verzichten, als nur die angeblich so unsicheren AV Suiten. 

Oder ist das etwa zuviel Einschränkung? 

Am besten alles verbieten, was irgendwie auf Systemebene Zugriff möchte, denn praktisch alles kann Sicherheitslücken reissen, was man heute noch gar nicht im Visier hat. Das fängt schon bei der UAC Abfrage bei jeder Installation an. 

Man sollte immer abwägen, auf was man alles bereit ist zu verzichten. Denn für so ein System wie Windows, das von externer, frei installierbarer Software "lebt", wird es immer Sicherheitslücken geben. Und von denen, die im OS selber bestehen, weiss nicht einmal Microsoft gänzlich, sonst würde es ja auch keine neuen mehr geben.  

Es gibt nichts perfektes, selbst ein zu 100% funktionierender Netzwerktreiber kann Sicherheitslücken aufweisen, die man heute noch nicht kennt. 

Was ich meine, man sollte das ganze nicht übertreiben. Wenn man sich für ein OS entscheidet, das dermassen stark verbreitet ist und das damit wirbt, das es dafür etliches an Software gibt, muss man damit rechnen, das es deutlich mehr Schwachpunkte und Sicherheitslücken gibt, als bei geschlossenen Systemen. 

Das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Das einzige, was man daraus lernen kann, ist, wie man damit umgeht. 

Es wurde schon oft gesagt, man selber als Nutzer ist die größte Gefahr, trotz aller Updates (die meist sehr spät kommen) . Man kann also sein Verhalten anpassen und eine vernünftige Backupstragie finden. 

Vom Windows Defender selber halte ich persönlich absolut gar nichts, da er mir einfach zu rudimentär ist und auch vieles gar nicht findet. So ist meine Erfahrung, und ich kann davon nur abraten. Manchmal kamen auch tagelang gar keine Updates für diesen, bis man ihm von Hand auf die Sprünge half. Aber das muss jeder selber Wissen. 

Meine Strategie ist bisher richtig. Meine AV Suite hat mich bisher sehr oft vor "versehentlichen" Klicks auf Seiten beim Browsen gewarnt, bei denen der Defender gänzlich versagt hat. Und auf diesen Seiten wurde versucht, mir etwas zu installieren. 

Wie gesagt, ich mache regelmäßig Backups und habe mich für eine andere AV Lösung entschieden. Das hat bisher sehr gut funktioniert, und ich bleibe dabei. 

MEINE persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2017)

Es ist doch auch gut blasiusx, dass du deine persönlichen Erfahrungen beschreibst.
Die Summe aller Erfahrungen ergeben zusammen ein Bild, vom dem jeder einzelne User Rückschlüsse auf sein persönliches Verhalten ziehen kann.
Und das geht NICHT aus einzelnen Posts hervor, auch NICHT aus meinen Erfahrungen allein.

Dein Post macht aber einen sehr genervten Eindruck auf mich. ^^

Ja, die Community hier ist sehr "anstrengend" geworden.
Deshalb schreibe ich auch wieder mehr auf CB.
Auch da ist der Kindergarten nicht immer leicht zu ertragen.
Dafür ist dort die Themenauswahl vielfältiger, und es gab in den letzten Monaten dort interessante Tests.


----------



## fotoman (31. Januar 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine letzte Erfahrung mit MSE ist, dass ein Programm welches ich vor 5 Jahren geschrieben und kompiliert habe plötzlich zum Trojaner erklärt wurde. Ein Hoch auf Heuristik  .


Das schafft Symantec auch regelmäßig, das ist also kein hinreichendes Qualitätskriterium sondern eher ein weiterer Grund, beim heimischen Rechner auf ein paar sinnvolle Tools und Brain.exe zu setzen anstatt einer solchen AV-Software auch noch Rechenleistung zu spendieren.

Hersteller größere Softwareprodukte wissen schon, warum sie nur gewisse Virenscanner frei geben und selbst dann noch empfehlen, einge Verzeichnisse aus der Prüfung auszuschließen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was raucht der Kerl?


Ich frage mich  eher, was der User des von Dir behandelten Rechners geraucht hat. Selbst  ohne Werbeblocker und/oder Noscript muss man sich schon recht dämlich  anstellen, um ohne den Besuch von Schmuddelseiten oder die Nutzung von  "seltsamer" Software seinen Rechner so zuzumüllen.

Aber so lange es einer Verwaltungskraft problemlos gelingt, durch gedankenloses Anklicken jedes Mailanhangs ganze Krankenhausnetzwerke lahmzulegen, muss mah sich eigentlich über nichts mehr wundern.


----------



## blasiusx (31. Januar 2017)

Nö Matty, ich bin überhaupt nicht genervt der Sache wegen. Warum auch. Eine Diskussion ist doch immer gut. Meine Meinung ist sicher genauso wenig ein Allheilmittel, wie andere auch. 

Das einzige, das nervt, das man immer öfter sofort angegiftet wird, nur weil man eine andere Meinung oder Sichtweise hat. 

Das Forum ist doch dabei egal. Es gibt halt immer welche, die jede andere Meinung als persönliche Beleidigung ansehen. Da sag ich einmal was zu, und gehe dann nicht mehr darauf ein, weil es sinnlos ist. Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen. 

Sorry, für OT. Schönen abend noch.


----------



## matty2580 (31. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Aber so lange es einer Verwaltungskraft problemlos gelingt, durch gedankenloses Anklicken jedes Mailanhangs ganze Krankenhausnetzwerke lahmzulegen, muss mah sich eigentlich über nichts mehr wundern.


Ich kannte eine sehr nette Gerichtsvollzieherin die auch unabsichtlich in eine Falle gestolpert ist.
K...... war früher täglich bei mir im TeamSpeak, und noch heute lachen wir über ihre Geschichte.

Ein Kunde hatte ihr eine verseuchte E-Mail geschickt.
Sie hatte einen verseuchten Anhang geöffnet, und darauf hin ist dass komplette Netzwerk der Behörde zusammen gebrochen.
Danach hatte sie erst einmal viel Freizeit, bis der arme Admin wieder alles halbwegs gerichtet hatte.

Unterstelle aber bitte keine "Dummheit". K...... ist anstrengend, aber bestimmt nicht dumm.
Das kann heute wirklich JEDEM passieren, egal wie gut man sich schützt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

Mich wundert nur das auf ein mal alles auf eine Stimme reagiert wo Tausende mit Ahnung nicht Hurra schreien und Lemming spielen. Gut die Software die wirklich alles erkennt gibt es quasi nicht nur ganz ohne?


----------



## Grestorn (31. Januar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur das auf ein mal alles auf eine Stimme reagiert wo Tausende mit Ahnung nicht Hurra schreien und Lemming spielen. Gut die Software die wirklich alles erkennt gibt es quasi nicht nur ganz ohne?



Ist ja nicht "ganz ohne". Nur eben ohne externe Tools, die deutlich mehr Probleme verursachen, als sie vielleicht besser machen, als das mitgelieferte Tool.


----------



## Grenada (31. Januar 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mich wundert nur das auf ein mal alles auf eine Stimme reagiert wo Tausende mit Ahnung nicht Hurra schreien und Lemming spielen. Gut die Software die wirklich alles erkennt gibt es quasi nicht nur ganz ohne?




Ich stimme Robert O'Callahan zu aus dem Grund weil mir halt viele Methoden bekannt sind um Antivirensoftware zu umgehen und die wege wie Schadware ins System gelangt.


----------



## Grestorn (31. Januar 2017)

blasiusx schrieb:


> Meine Strategie ist bisher richtig. Meine AV Suite hat mich bisher sehr oft vor "versehentlichen" Klicks auf Seiten beim Browsen gewarnt, bei denen der Defender gänzlich versagt hat. Und auf diesen Seiten wurde versucht, mir etwas zu installieren.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich mache regelmäßig Backups und habe mich für eine andere AV Lösung entschieden. Das hat bisher sehr gut funktioniert, und ich bleibe dabei.
> 
> MEINE persönliche Erfahrung.



Niemand will Dir Deine persönliche Erfahrung nehmen. Jeder soll nach seiner Facon glücklich werden. 

Eines möchte ich aber kurz noch loswerden: Der Defender prüft überhaupt nicht auf welche Webseiten Du gehst. Und das ist (in meinen Augen) auch nicht sinnvoll. Der Defender prüft nur, was auf die Platte geschrieben wird und sonst nix. Ich nehme an, die Webseiten die bei Dir von Deinem AV-Scanner als bedrohlich markiert wurden, waren zumindest zum Teil wirklich nicht koscher. Dass sie Deinen Rechner ohne AV Lösung "drive-by" infiziert hätten, halte ich aber für reichlich unwahrscheinlich. Wenn Dein System aktuell gehalten ist, wovon ich bei Dir einfach mal ausgehe. 

Mach doch einfach mal den Spaß und surfe (meinetwegen in einer VM) einige Wochen ohne externe AV Lösung und gehe dabei auch gezielt auf kritische Seiten, vor denen Dich Dein AV-Scanner sonst explizit warnt. Wenn Du nicht tatsächlich Downloads abnickst und startest, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du dann auch ohne extra Warnungen Dein System nicht infizieren wirst. Um Dir selbst ein fundiertes Bild zu geben, solltest Du diesen Versuch wirklich einfach mal starten.


----------



## Grenada (31. Januar 2017)

Diese 3 einfachen Tools sorgen für meine Sicherheit und die sind besser wie jeder AV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Proxifier zeigt an welche Programme laufen und wo hin sie eine Verbindung aufbauen.
2. SUMo hält mein System UP2Date damit auch alle Lücken geschlossen sind und ein Drive by Download garnicht erst infrage kommt.
3. Microsoft EMET schützt mich vor Angriffen Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit – Wikipedia

Im Firefox die Addons Noscript,uBlock,Cookie Controller,Referrer Controll und Randowm Agent Spoofer

Das wars,mehr wird nicht benötigt


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Januar 2017)

Und was passiert wenn dein SUMo von Anfang an infiziert war und seinen Schadcode bereits an jedes durchgeführtes Update angehangen hat? Für mich dasselbe wie ein AV Tool und möglicherweise sogar mächtiger.


----------



## Grenada (31. Januar 2017)

Das gegenbeispiel ist dann was ist wenn der AV die Schadware garnicht erkennt,dann ist genau so sense. was ich schon 2x in diversen Beispielen erklärt habe.

Aber damit SUMo Infiziert ist müsste jemand den Hersteller gehackt haben und die dort liegenden Files auf dem Server manipuliert haben weil ich das Teil legal gekauft habe.

SUMo Arbeitet auch nicht wie ein AV sondern SUMo schaut welche Programme nicht Up2date sind,


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich frage mich  eher, was der User des von Dir behandelten Rechners geraucht hat. Selbst  ohne Werbeblocker und/oder Noscript muss man sich schon recht dämlich  anstellen, um ohne den Besuch von Schmuddelseiten oder die Nutzung von  "seltsamer" Software seinen Rechner so zuzumüllen..


Nein, muß man nicht.
Ein ONU weiß nicht, was ein Script ist, und schon gar nicht was NoScript ist.
Das kann er auch weder finden noch anwenden.



fotoman schrieb:


> Aber so lange es einer Verwaltungskraft problemlos gelingt, durch gedankenloses Anklicken jedes Mailanhangs ganze Krankenhausnetzwerke lahmzulegen, muss mah sich eigentlich über nichts mehr wundern.


Dem Admin gehört eine gewatscht.
Wie so hat die Schwester Adminrechte im email-Programm?


----------



## stolle80 (31. Januar 2017)

Oh ja, Ihr habt ja alle so wichtige Daten das sich alle hacker dieser Welt verschworen haben um euch mit Viren zu verseuchen. Ich bitte euch. 
Wer sich aber ständig auf XXX Seiten aufhält und mit seinem PC Online banking betreibt ist selber schuld.

Am besten ist es sein System immer aktuell zu halten, 
nicht mit Admin Rechten Surfen,
1 einziges Av Programm des Vertrauens benutzen,
und vor allem mit Köpfchen surfen!

Für mich bietet sich das aus eigenem Hause an, nämlich von MS. Die kennen das eigene System, es ist sofort integriert, stets aktuell und Ressourcen schonend.
Wie gesagt hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme, und das schon seit dem Vista rauskam.

*Eine 100% Sicherheit wird es nie geben auch bei dem 150 Euro +++ Scanner nicht .

*


----------



## mcmarky (1. Februar 2017)

Gelangt nicht ein Großteil der Viren durch die Browser auf die Rechner?!?! Dann müssen es die Browser-Entwickler ja ganz genau wissen...


----------



## Grestorn (1. Februar 2017)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Gelangt nicht ein Großteil der Viren durch die Browser auf die Rechner?!?! Dann müssen es die Browser-Entwickler ja ganz genau wissen...



Ein absoluter Großteil der Viren gelangt auf den Rechner, weil der Anwender ein File auf den Rechner lädt (per Click im Browser oder Mail) und ausführt. Ein kleinerer Teil gelangt durch Lücken in Viewer, die im Browser eingebettetet sind, wie Flash oder Java, auf die Rechner. 

Durch Lücken im Browser selbst erfolgen die wenigsten Angriffe auf den Rechner selbst. Angriffe auf oder über den Browser sind eher das Abgreifen von Passwörtern durch Fake Seiten oder Cross-Site Attacken, mit denen Daten des Anwenders ausgespäht werden. Dabei gelangt aber i.d.R. keine Schadsoftware auf den Rechner selbst.


----------



## Grenada (2. Februar 2017)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Gelangt nicht ein Großteil der Viren durch die Browser auf die Rechner?!?! Dann müssen es die Browser-Entwickler ja ganz genau wissen...



Was viele nicht verstehen ist das es um Tiefere Mateirie geht und der Laie denkt immer er währe der Profi und der Profi sei der Laie.

Und das ist ein Problem in der IT Welt,darum kommen auch so Kommentare wie "was hat der den geraucht" usw.

Wenn jemand meint er hätte mehr Ahnung der kann sich bei Mozilla bewerben,eine Stelle ist ja jetzte frei und soll er zeigen das er es besser kann und mehr Ahnung hat.


----------



## Jolly91 (4. Februar 2017)

Theoretisch muss man sich überlegen wohin das Kabel geht, das vom Modem zum Anbieter verlegt ist. Da gibt´s einige Verbindungen, usw... Es muss nur bei einer Verbindung gehackt, oder beim Anbieter direkt infiziert werden und dann hilft nichts mehr. 

Selbst beim Online Banking, etc... sollte man sich nicht nebenbei auf anderen Seiten herumtreiben, und wenn man überlegt, die Rechner in den Zentralen hängen auch nur an einem Netzwerk. Die ganze Welt hängt an einem Netzwerk, stell den PC draußen hin und öffne nur den Browser, mal sehen ob die Viren von ganz alleine kommen oder nicht. Den Versuch hat ein Bekannter einmal gemacht, danach war die Platte voll. 

In so fern hilft einem nur Brain.exe und eine AV-Software des Vertrauens. Ich hatte seit einem halben Jahrzehnt keine Probleme mehr mit Viren, etc....


----------



## fotoman (4. Februar 2017)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Es muss nur bei einer Verbindung gehackt, oder  beim Anbieter direkt infiziert werden und dann hilft nichts mehr.


Genau, dann hilft weder Brain.exe noch irgendeine Anti Viren  Programm, das mit sicherheit den aktuellen Schädling auch nicht erkennt.



Jolly91 schrieb:


> stell den PC draußen hin und öffne nur den Browser, mal sehen ob die Viren von ganz alleine kommen oder nicht. Den Versuch hat ein Bekannter einmal gemacht, danach war die Platte voll.


Interessant, dass die angeblich massen an Viren/Trojanern einzig über einen geöffneten Browser auf den "PC" gelangen sollen. Mein Browser öffnet keine URL, wenn ich ihn starte. Und wenn keine Plugins installiert sind, dann öffnet er allenfalls eine Verbindung zum Mozilla-Server (obwohl selbst das bei mir abgeschaltet ist).

Was heißt schon nur "draußen"? Stelle ich meinen PC in den Garten, dann passeirt garnichts (selbst mit Stromkabel). Stelle ich den Laptop mit WLan draußen hin, dann hat er mit Glück Verbindung zu meinem eigenen Router und hängt damit schonmal hinter dessen Firewall.

Der Rest ist dann die Frage, wie der Computer mit welchem OS und sonstigen Abschottungen (oder halt nicht) am Netz hängt. Wer in einem öffentlchen WLan einen WinXP Rechner mit deaktivierter Firewall betreibt, dürfte damit genauso erfolgreich sein wie ein Linux IoT Gerät eines unfähigen Hersteller und eines genauso unfähigen Inbetriebnehmers.

Und wer in einem offenen WLan ohne VPN Banking betreibt, hat mit viel Pech auch andere Probleme wie einen Virus, den ihm ein man-in-the-middle Angreifer einspielen könnte. HTTPS könnte sich damit u.U. noch  knacken lassen. Wenn es dem Angreifer dann aber aber gelingt, eine brauchbare 2-Faktor Identifizierung der Bank so gut zu knacken, dass man das als User nicht bemerken kann, dann wird spätestens ein Gericht in Sinne des Kunden entscheiden.


----------



## Jolly91 (5. Februar 2017)

Ich hab´s nur so gehört das Win XP drauf war und das System mit dem Internet über den Browser verbunden war.


----------



## Grenada (8. Februar 2017)

Also das ganze hat größere Ausmaße und wie ich schon des öfteres versuchte deutlich zu machen es ist eine tiefere Materie und der Heimanwender denkt immer er sei der Profi und der Profi sei der Laie.

Sicherheitsforscher an AV-Hersteller: "Finger weg von HTTPS" | heise Security


----------

